# Why should I consider a Reo?



## Silver

NickT said:


> Please don't take offence to my following question...
> 
> Can someone please link me to a thread where you explain just why a REO is the be all and end all of Vaping. I do believe all of you that say it's the shizznizz, but I just can't see it. I can't see how it could be better than, for example a 100w box (yes I know its a mech) , or a 26650 full copper mod etc etc.
> 
> Please understand that I'm not asking this out of disrespect, I genuinely want to understand. I have some cash to burn at the moment, and can easily afford a LP REO Grand with all the bells and whistles(if there are any) etc. But with that same amount of cash, I could buy a pretty sick as testicles authentic copper mech mod and dripper.
> 
> Help!!!


 
Hi @NickT

Have decided to start a new thread for this type of discussion.

I'll try give a brief summary - then provide you with some links

Firstly, let me say that the REO is not necessarily the best device for everyone. Some people prefer regulated devices and some don't like squonking every few puffs (squeezing the bottle to saturate the wicks). Also, some folk don't like rebuilding coils.

That said, the reasons why the REO has given me massive vaping pleasure over the past four months are as follows:

*Flavour is top notch*
- it is a bottom fed dripper, so the flavour is very good. The best I have tried.

*Throat hit is top notch*
- the coils can be configured to give me a steam train throat hit - or if I prefer, it can be toned down

*Superb convenience*
- this is a big thing to me. I want something that's easy. Many things contribute to the convenience of a Reo.
- Bottom fed dripping is way more convenient than dripping out of a bottle. One squonk gives you a few puffs
- The little juice bottles are very easy to work with - makes refilling very easy. No messy tanks to worry about.
- Replacing batteries is simple, just slide off the door, take out a battery and pop a new one in. No screws, no fiddling.
- Building coils on the RM2 atomiser is a breeze. Post holes, ceramic deck. Very easy and simple.

*Reliability and longevity*
- I've had my Reos now for about 4 months. Not one problem, whatsoever. They just work and work very well.
- Partly because they're mechanical and partly because they are made well and are quite simple, there is very little to go wrong if you use them in the way they were intended.
- I believe there are many Reos going strong a few years down the line.

Bear in mind, my Reo experience is mainly with the standard atty, the RM2, which I think is very good. But it's designed mainly for single coils. Others have experimented a lot more than me with other bottom fed atties.

Here are some links to threads you may want to read

My impressions after two months
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/is-the-reo-the-end-of-the-road.3589/

A similar thread started by @Rob Fisher
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/is-the-reo-the-end-of-the-line.2251/

There are a few more - I can't find the review done by @johan. Maybe Johan can post that. Also, @Andre has posted several posts which summarise the benefits of the REO. I just can't find them now. 

When you have time, read the following threads:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-the-basics.2561/

Also read the All Things Reo thread. There is a lot of very useful info on it
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/all-things-reo.524/

All the best
Hope it helps you

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nooby

All true... I will try to put in in a nutshell according to my opinion and experience as pointed out in another post.

It 's because it offers simplicity, durability & authenticity. It does what all other devices do(besides electronic of course), and just adds all I stated into it. Like taking the best of everything, and adding it together, but just made simpler, and it works..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Can't find it either @Silver, but its on ECF, will copy and paste here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Here follow my impressions dd. 12 May 2014 (copied and pasted from: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...-personal-opinion-standard-reo-grand-rm2.html):


*My personal impressions of the standard Reo Grand + RM2 RDA* (after a couple of days use)

*Pros*
Highly customizable - you can tinker to hearts content with various coil topologies, coil position and wicking until you hit your personal vaping g-spot (flavour, throat hit and vapour production). Quick easy recoiling.
Absolute bliz to clean - no air-/fill holes that can spill liquid on battery and battery connections.
The RM2 certainly excels over all the RDA's that I've played with - the ceramic deck just do it for me, and the intense flavour production is out of this world - some of my less loved e-liquids really changed to something almost likeable.
Zero nasty boiled or burnt e-liquids as on most of all the RTA's I've experienced.
Although I'm not into cloud chasing, it's very easy to fog up a room in no time.
Solid durable built - extremely robust and will outlast most other commercial mechanical devices.
Compact and a pleasure to travel with and fits neatly in my shirt pocket.

*Cons*:
Regular 'squonking' required to keep the wick moist. It does take a couple of minutes to get use to and might be inconvenient for some vapers (but still much more convenient than conventional dripping).
Increase in juice consumption (maybe due to the joy of using this device).
Very difficult to go back to RTA's as they all just lack in; flavour, ease of set up, quick and easy filling, maintenance, convenience and versatility.

Once used to the Reo's fit in your hand, anything else just feels stupid!



Note: I don't have very big hands at all

Too easy to chain vape and put myself regular on a nic plug.
RM2 RDA air hole too small for most vapers (can be very easily enlarged though).

*Random comments*:
The Reo design is a real K.I.S.S (keep-it-simple-stupid) compact device, which should be the design objective of any mechanical device anyhow.
If I compare the following: flavour, vapour, throat hit, ease of set up, filling, maintenance, convenience, mobility, reliability, versatility, durability, customization possibilities, and readily availability of spare parts, as well as personal after sales service, there are hardly any device on the market that can compete with the Reo.
In my personal opinion the Reo is very reasonably priced compared to other ORIGINAL, non-mass produced mechanical devices, and will recommend it to anyone that enjoy a RDA's flavour intensity. If your personal preferences are more towards regulated devices, rather think twice before buying a Reo.
The fact that I thought this particular order got lost or stolen was actually a blessing in disguise otherwise I would not have ordered a second one - cause one Reo is just not enough.
Will I modify this Reo? apart from aesthetic appearance, there is absolute nothing from a technical point of view worth modifying - it just works perfectly out of the box. From an electrical point of view I'm well impressed with the design's logical "shortest route" energy flow from source to 510 connector by pure mechanical means (including the simple no-nonsense mechanical switch).
And yes, I did strip the whole unit out of pure curiosity - after all, how can you properly use something, if you don't know how it works?
Is this the end of my vaping journey regarding hardware? NO, vaping device technology are driven by end-users and the clever developers will eventually come to fore with newer, better and improved technology. Hopefully I will be there to experience such "new" technology as a vaper, being it an improved Reo or other.
PS: Thanks to all the existing Reonauts on the ECF as well as the South African forums, your inspirational posts leaded me to one of my best purchases in my relative short vaping journey. A few pounds well spend!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## bones

What would a full REO kit cost? Most of the guys locally don't have stock. Do most of you buy them from Reosmods directly?


----------



## Rob Fisher

bones said:


> What would a full REO kit cost? Most of the guys locally don't have stock. Do most of you buy them from Reosmods directly?


 
Around the R2,600 mark. That's a Grand Low Profile, RM2 and Button, shared shipping in a group buy and a little duty that sometimes gets charged. The killer when ordering direct on your own is the $48 shipping.

Check with @Oupa at Vape Mountain because I'm sure he has some LP stock on its way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Okay so if you're a throat smoker thus prefer drippers, chasing clouds etc. then the REOS is the business.

However I do think if you are a mouth-to-throat smoker, like myself, a dripper isn't necessary at all.

So I can save a bundle of cash in future. 



Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bones

Thanks for the feedback @Rob Fisher 

I think i'm going to consider one of these when I get tired of the Evic.

This dripper thing is also not all it cracked up to be. More of a pain in the ass than anything. U just start enjoying the juice, then it's empty and u have to refill. 
When u refill, u end up spilling all over the place, or the device ends up leaking. Plus.... I am lazy, especially when it comes to admin stuff. If i buy something, it must just work, don't have time for admin, and this RDA thing is alot of admin. Its like having a high maintenance GF without any benefits

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Okay so if you're a throat smoker thus prefer drippers, chasing clouds etc. then the REOS is the business.
> 
> However I do think if you are a mouth-to-throat smoker, like myself, a dripper isn't necessary at all.


 
Not at all... I'm a flavour junkie and not a cloud blower at all. I choose a REO because of the ease of use but mostly because of the flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

bones said:


> Thanks for the feedback @Rob Fisher
> 
> I think i'm going to consider one of these when I get tired of the Evic.
> 
> This dripper thing is also not all it cracked up to be. More of a pain in the ass than anything. U just start enjoying the juice, then it's empty and u have to refill.
> When u refill, u end up spilling all over the place, or the device ends up leaking. Plus.... I am lazy, especially when it comes to admin stuff. If i buy something, it must just work, don't have time for admin, and this RDA thing is alot of admin. Its like having a high maintenance GF without any benefits


 
I have never really used a dripper for more than a few minutes and I agree it's a pain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Rob Fisher said:


> Not at all... I'm a flavour junkie and not a cloud blower at all. I choose a REO because of the ease of use but mostly because of the flavour.



Oh right. I was a bit confused then.

I compared dripping, in my mind, to like when I take a throat-drag on my clearo. I create more Vapour and get more throat-hit, but i loose flavour. So I prefer mouth-to-throat vaping. And this is why I don't look at drippers.

But if you do get loads of flavor, then I need to reevaluate.




Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bones

I'm not a cloud chaser either, I like the flavour more. 

Don't think i'd ever be a cloud chaser, I'm too scared to take that much vapour into my lungs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

The Reo is all about getting the best possible flavour from your juice, the clouds can be good with the reomizer, but it's not designed with that goal in mind, At least I don't think so.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Danny

I do understand the pro's of the reo in terms of convenience. The rest though not so much, in terms of flavour I have found my magma to be better than the Reo devices I have tried, dripping is excellent for flavour and I have no issues carrying a bottle of juice to drop through the drip tip into the chamber, a chamber that has never leaked on me or spilt juice, in fact I would say its just as easy as squonking just from the opposite end. I also have no problem with mouth to lung hitting, just tighten up the airflow.
I also like a regulated device, no voltage drop, I know visually where I am in terms of battery life and the ability to not only subohm but also have a lot more versatility at higher resistance (Watts are where its at IMO). Bring on a regulated device with the bottom feeding idea and I will be really interested, until such a point I will have to risk being offensive and call the reo the provari of mechanical mods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Danny said:


> I have no issues carrying a bottle of juice to drop through the drip tip into the chamber, a chamber that has never leaked on me or spilt juice, in fact I would say its just as easy as squonking just from the opposite end.


 
That it certainly ain't... but if you are happy with your drippers on an electronic mod that's great.


----------



## Alex

Danny said:


> I do understand the pro's of the reo in terms of convenience. The rest though not so much, in terms of flavour I have found my magma to be better than the Reo devices I have tried, dripping is excellent for flavour and I have no issues carrying a bottle of juice to drop through the drip tip into the chamber, a chamber that has never leaked on me or spilt juice, in fact I would say its just as easy as squonking just from the opposite end. I also have no problem with mouth to lung hitting, just tighten up the airflow.
> I also like a regulated device, no voltage drop, I know visually where I am in terms of battery life and the ability to not only subohm but also have a lot more versatility at higher resistance (Watts are where its at IMO). Bring on a regulated device with the bottom feeding idea and I will be really interested, until such a point I will have to risk being offensive and call the reo the provari of mechanical mods.


 
All valid points @Danny, and as @Silver mentioned earlier in the thread, the Reo is not for everyone. My friend also has a Magma RDA which he absolutely loves. And he can go for about an hour between refills.


----------



## Danny

Hehehehehehehe I am also playing devils advocate a bit. I know how much loved the reo is


----------



## Alex

Danny said:


> Hehehehehehehe I am also playing devils advocate a bit. I know how much loved the reo is


 
 I figured

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danny

Alex said:


> I figured


I will concede this, if I wanted a mech the reo would be it because it is a mech with bells and a squonking whistle

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## bones

Danny said:


> Hehehehehehehe I am also playing devils advocate a bit. I know how much loved the reo is

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Yiannaki

[HASHTAG]#ReosRock[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Paulie

Not much to add here other than its just a fantastic device which excels in flavor and simplicity.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## The Golf

Agree with all of the above K.I.S.S. There are other devices out there that give awesome flavour and exceptional TH. I dont think any owner will say its the best device out there, but for the price and convenience its awesome. Dont forget its no clone which for me is the biggest selling point, I do buy clones but I hate the idea of it because it means we vaping on other ppls stolen ideas, even if the clone is a perfected version of the original. It ultimately was the designers idea which is stolen, anyway there are millions of thread on this issue.

Back to the Reo dudes its an awesome all round device, and I love mine

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MarkK

The device that works for you is the best device!

The reo has its own flavour, yea, but every device has its own effect on flavours.
I don't actually understand the reo, its more parts to clean, and more maintenance to change flavours. When i want to change flavour i just open a different bottle, instead of connecting and disconnecting pipes and cleaning my devices insides.

I can only imagine changing out bottles of flavour being annoying.
This is why most reo owners buy 4 or 5 reo's, so they don't have to maintain anything, so they can have a device for each flavour ....
Pay more for more convenience...

Its also straight mech so you have no control of output voltage, you push the fire button and that is your vape.
For the next hour or 2 your vape will deteriorate as your battery dies off...
If you want to change how she vapes, you must rebuild your coil...

Yea, reo's are cool and squonking is fun but they are from 2 or 3 years ago now. There have been advances across the vaping spectrum
There are many options available to the vaper out there!

I would be disappointed and held back by the reo. The other thing about Reo's is that this forum HYPE's them like they are the be all and end all vapour device. But you will not find that be all end all solution with a REO, there is still much to be desired.

At-least for me personally, This is how i feel about the reo's and why i have not joined all the others yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Silver

@MarkK , you make some valid points and I can fully understand where you are coming from

The Reo certainly has its flaws and as I said in my original post, it's not for everyone. Some dont like mechs and some dont like squonking. 

I havent tried the latest high powered regulated devices or that big dripper of @RevnLucky7 - but otherwise Ive tried quite a bit and so far, the Reo has given me the best vape and convenience I've had. So until something else comes along that appears to be much better, I am likely to stay a happy Reo vaper.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Hmm I thought REO users always wanted more than one to have different looks.

I also don't want a non-regulated battery. I'm one of those people that checks the doors are locked over and over, even when I know the doors are locked.

I also don't know squat about batteries, so I think it's safe to stay away from non-regulated stuff.




Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Marzuq

for me the reo is perfect. i always wanted to use a dripper but hated the inconvenience. imagine standing in public having to drip. or drivng and trying to drip.
the reo fixes all that. there is no question that dripping provides the ultimate flavour satisfaction and best nic hit. the reo gives you everything a dripper does without any of the mess and hassles of a dripper.
also cleaning a reo is not a mission at all. dissabled all the bits. and rinse. no electronic parts so jst hold it under some running water once a month or so and you sorted.
as fo flavours. i carry 3ml bottles all different flavours with me everyday. just pull the one out. swop feeder tube into the new bottle and off you go. 15 seconds and you ready to go.

ive tried many flavour options and many device options. since i started using the reo i have managed to go without stinkies. big plus for me.

but to each his own..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MarkK

Just opinions here lol

As you can see @NickT they will convince you over and over YOU NEED IT  because its the best!
You will be happier trusting your own instincts

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Hmm... I thought REO users always wanted more than one to have different looks.

I also don't want a non-regulated battery. I'm one of those people that checks the doors are locked over and over, even when I know the doors are locked.

I also don't know squat about batteries, so I think it's safe to stay away from non-regulated stuff.

And I must agree with it being all about what works for you. Me personally, I just adore a Spinner and either a Nautilus or a MPt3. That along with preferably 18mg nic, although some work better in 12mg, just so does the job for me.

If I was to upgrade, I would still want to emulate that setup. Convenience meets performance.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## MarkK

Marzuq said:


> for me the reo is perfect. i always wanted to use a dripper but hated the inconvenience. imagine standing in public having to drip. or drivng and trying to drip.
> the reo fixes all that. there is no question that dripping provides the ultimate flavour satisfaction and best nic hit. the reo gives you everything a dripper does without any of the mess and hassles of a dripper.
> also cleaning a reo is not a mission at all. dissabled all the bits. and rinse. no electronic parts so jst hold it under some running water once a month or so and you sorted.
> as fo flavours. i carry 3ml bottles all different flavours with me everyday. just pull the one out. swop feeder tube into the new bottle and off you go. 15 seconds and you ready to go.
> 
> ive tried many flavour options and many device options. since i started using the reo i have managed to go without stinkies. big plus for me.
> 
> but to each his own..


 

You are describing dripping lol


----------



## Marzuq

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Hmm... I thought REO users always wanted more than one to have different looks.
> 
> I also don't want a non-regulated battery. I'm one of those people that checks the doors are locked over and over, even when I know the doors are locked.
> 
> I also don't know squat about batteries, so I think it's safe to stay away from non-regulated stuff.
> 
> And I must agree with it being all about what works for you. Me personally, I just adore a Spinner and either a Nautilus or a MPt3. That along with preferably 18mg nic, although some work better in 12mg, just so does the job for me.
> 
> If I was to upgrade, I would still want to emulate that setup. Convenience meets performance.
> 
> 
> Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


 

ive owned quite a few mech mods and hated all of them. bottom fire button. battery drain too quick. always screwing out the bottom to charge the battery..

reo changed all that. was an expensive risk to take. but it paid off. cos now i use nothing else.
i still like the regulated goods and i will on occasion use them but my reo always goes with me.

just beware: once u have owned one, you will want to get another. [HASHTAG]#reovirus[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## MarkK

I suppose the battery adjustments are easier and it is a slightly simplified design in that sense, but for the price there is many other things available out there!


lol I agree, Reo owners seem to buy as many as possible


----------



## rogue zombie

Marzuq said:


> ive owned quite a few mech mods and hated all of them. bottom fire button. battery drain too quick. always screwing out the bottom to charge the battery..
> 
> reo changed all that. was an expensive risk to take. but it paid off. cos now i use nothing else.
> i still like the regulated goods and i will on occasion use them but my reo always goes with me.
> 
> just beware: once u have owned one, you will want to get another. [HASHTAG]#reovirus[/HASHTAG]



I didn't really explain well. I don't want unregulated mods because I would probably drive myself nuts checking it the thing was "safe". I'd probably be pulling the battery out all the time 


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Marzuq

MarkK said:


> I suppose the battery adjustments are easier and it is a slightly simplified design in that sense, but for the price there is many other things available out there!
> 
> 
> lol I agree, Reo owners seem to buy as many as possible


 
LOL its an addiction

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

I read a lot about flavor chasers and Reos. 
Reos are great mods. There's no disputing that and for the price of setting up an entire kit it's certainly a mod to consider as R3000 for a decent mod is very cheap if you take all things into consideration. 

Lately I've been experimenting with resistances and outputs and I find that I get way more flavor off of coils that are at least 1 ohm. Think I heard Rip comment on this... 

Anyway right now theres just no better vape on the planet for me than a fairly high (1 is high for me) resistance coil pushing about 45 Watts. No more sucking on a mod for 8 seconds... It's a fast one or two second draw for a flavorful and saturated vape. I can't achieve this with a Reo. 

The big dripper was next level for me and I did not hesitate one second to buy it. 

I agree with Mark, this forum hypes the hell out of Reos. But its well deserved. The Reo is a fairly mid entry option given just a fantastic box mod will set you back the same amount if not more depending on what you go for. The big dripper alone cost me R2000.

Is the Reo the be all and end all? No. There's a new level of vaping being born out of these regulated devices and it's something a pure mechanical can not compete with. 

I still vape a pure mech on a dialy basis because I'm still waiting for THAT mod. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## MarkK

There are many devices out there

One should not just jump on the band wagon  

@RevnLucky7 i have also just started heading up in the resistances again, much more satisfying vape.
Although the point MUST be made it would not be as enjoyable without the regulated chip controlling my vape

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

This is an interesting thread and it's pretty funny for me because the not so pro REO discussions were pretty much my thoughts exactly when @Andre first started telling me about the REO. I still look at my electronic mods and can't believe I use a mech mod instead of these fancy devices..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## RevnLucky7

MarkK said:


> There are many devices out there
> 
> One should not just jump on the band wagon
> 
> @RevnLucky7 i have also just started heading up in the resistances again, much more satisfying vape.
> Although the point MUST be made it would not be as enjoyable without the regulated chip controlling my vape



Agreed. 
I've always been a fan of regulated devices. 
But back then we weren't able to push that kind of power and had crappy amp limits. 

Right now I get an hour or two of battery life on my 0.2 build before I need to switch out. I'm the most frustrated vaper in South Africa at the moment I'm certain.... But patience is key. I think I saw my mod last night. Best looking render I ever saw. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> This is an interesting thread and it's pretty funny for me because the not so pro REO discussions were pretty much my thoughts exactly when @Andre first started telling me about the REO. I still look at my electronic mods and can't believe I use a mech mod instead of these fancy devices..


@Rob Fisher i hear you on this one.. i really believed regulated mods was it for me. even once i ordered my reo i still felt like i was taking a huge risk and id end up posting it for sale soon after. guess not! if you want the bug to bite.. jst use a reo for a day or 2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## MarkK

Rob Fisher said:


> This is an interesting thread and it's pretty funny for me because the not so pro REO discussions were pretty much my thoughts exactly when @Andre first started telling me about the REO. I still look at my electronic mods and can't believe I use a mech mod instead of these fancy devices..


 
Your are a vapour who expects and benefits from simplicity, its actually quite easy to see why you stay on the reo's


----------



## Silver

Echoing what @Marzuq said

I think some folk are very happy with the flavour and throat hit on a tank or Clearo and dont need extra flavour or throat hit from a dripper. For those people, a Reo is not necessary. Probably a lot of those people around. 

But for me, I wanted more flavour and a lot more throat hit. I could only get that on my dripper. The Reo gives me that same vape but with more convenience than the dripper. 

There are not many easily available bottom fed drippers around, so when I discovered the Reo and saw its followingo of happy users, I decided to give it a try. It was a build up of about 6 months in my case. Clearos, building coils, RDAs, RTA. So when i got the Reo I fully appreciated it. If I got it at the beginning I may have been disappointed. 

Certainly not saying its the best device out there. But for flavour, throat hit and convenience, it packs a very strong punch.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## MarkK

@Marzuq you have not vaped my boxes yet? I will be at the MOB today  
I want to see if i can change your perspective


----------



## RevnLucky7

Rob Fisher said:


> This is an interesting thread and it's pretty funny for me because the not so pro REO discussions were pretty much my thoughts exactly when @Andre first started telling me about the REO. I still look at my electronic mods and can't believe I use a mech mod instead of these fancy devices..




Weren't you using tanks on your regualted devices Rob?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarkK

Silver said:


> Echoing what @Marzuq said
> 
> I think some folk are very happy with the flavour and throat hit on a tank or Clearo and dont need extra flavour or throat hit from a dripper. For those people, a Reo is not necessary. Probably a lot of those people around.
> 
> But for me, I wanted more flavour and a lot more throat hit. I could only get that on my dripper. The Reo gives me that same vape but with more convenience than the dripper.
> 
> There are not many easily available bottom fed drippers around, so when I discovered the Reo and saw its followingo of happy users, I decided to give it a try. It was a build up of about 6 months in my case. Clearos, building coils, RDAs, RTA. So when i got the Reo I fully appreciated it. If I got it at the beginning I may have been disappointed.
> 
> Certainly not saying its the best device out there. But for flavour, throat hit and convenience, it packs a very strong punch.


 
It does not have ALL the flavour or ALL the throat hit 
It has its own particular style of flavour and throat hit, and to each their own  
Thats the only point im making here, It works for some. Not all


----------



## Rob Fisher

MarkK said:


> Your are a vapour who expects and benefits from simplicity, its actually quite easy to see why you stay on the reo's


 
Actually my number one requirement from vaping is more than anything the flavour. There is simply no device that I have tried (and I have tried a few) that can match the flavour of a Cyclone on a REO. If simplicity was my thing I would have stayed on the mPT2 on the MVP.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> Echoing what @Marzuq said
> 
> I think some folk are very happy with the flavour and throat hit on a tank or Clearo and dont need extra flavour or throat hit from a dripper. For those people, a Reo is not necessary. Probably a lot of those people around.
> 
> But for me, I wanted more flavour and a lot more throat hit. I could only get that on my dripper. The Reo gives me that same vape but with more convenience than the dripper.
> 
> There are not many easily available bottom fed drippers around, so when I discovered the Reo and saw its followingo of happy users, I decided to give it a try. It was a build up of about 6 months in my case. Clearos, building coils, RDAs, RTA. So when i got the Reo I fully appreciated it. If I got it at the beginning I may have been disappointed.
> 
> Certainly not saying its the best device out there. But for flavour, throat hit and convenience, it packs a very strong punch.


 
@Silver i agree with you. and i think the difference comes in when you ask 'what type of vaper are you?'
being are u just looking to replace stinkies.
replaced stinkies now need a better device
or are you a vape-aholic? are you always looking for more? has it become more of a lifestyle ?

i too feel there is more than likely a better device out there. but as everyone as admitted. for the price and what you get. no competition for the reo. it may be classed as mid ranged by some.but without a doubt a top class device

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RevnLucky7 said:


> Weren't you using tanks on your regualted devices Rob?


 
You mean as opposed to drippers? Yebo... the Russian on top of the Sigelei 20W was the best of the bunch by a long shot!


----------



## Rob Fisher

MarkK said:


> Thats the only point im making here, It works for some. Not all


 
No argument here.


----------



## MarkK

Rob Fisher said:


> Actually my number one requirement from vaping is more than anything the flavour. There is simply no device that I have tried (and I have tried a few) that can match the flavour of a Cyclone on a REO. If simplicity was my thing I would have stayed on the mPT2 on the MVP.


 
Nothing can match the flavour
except a cyclone on a regulated device  

I have not vaped it but it should provide the same flavour on a reo or a regulated device.


----------



## Marzuq

MarkK said:


> @Marzuq you have not vaped my boxes yet? I will be at the MOB today
> I want to see if i can change your perspective


@MarkK i am more than happy to give it a go. i am not closed off to the possibilty of something better. so if there is something out there that you feel is worth trying .... then im game

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarkK

Marzuq said:


> @MarkK i am more than happy to give it a go. i am not closed off to the possibilty of something better. so if there is something out there that you feel is worth trying .... then im game


I just want to sit and play with boxes lol  
We will make notes of the outcome ;D I just think that you might enjoy your device at say 25w or 30w exactly ;D who knows lets experiment ;D

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarkK

@Marzuq i will be there some time this morning and again later in the day towards 3 or 5


----------



## Marzuq

MarkK said:


> I just want to sit and play with boxes lol
> We will make notes of the outcome ;D I just think that you might enjoy your device at say 25w or 30w exactly ;D who knows lets experiment ;D


 
spot on bro. definitely makes the game more interesting. that is why we build our own coils. experiments with the different wire and cotton options. cos at heart we all want to build our own device. or at least the parts we can

but seriously tho. the experimentation and learning part is awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

I have to also tell you, I don't know why the guys over at Reo's don't pull their heads out of their butts and come up with something slightly more our time. They're doing exactly what ProVape did.

I'd kill for a regulated bottom feeding Reo with a sleek new modern design.
They have everything they need to do it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Marzuq

MarkK said:


> @Marzuq i will be there some time this morning and again later in the day towards 3 or 5


@MarkK unfortunately i have to e at work. i also have class this evening. but i would definitely like to meet up sometime and see what your mod has to offer


----------



## Silver

MarkK said:


> I just want to sit and play with boxes lol
> We will make notes of the outcome ;D I just think that you might enjoy your device at say 25w or 30w exactly ;D who knows lets experiment ;D



@MarkK, are your boxes bottom fed?


----------



## Yiannaki

One of the things i enjoy most about my reos is that they are complicated when i want them to be, and simple/convenient when i want them to be.

I got fed up very quickly with commercial tanks. I found i spent more time trying to fix gurgles and pulling them apart than i actually vaped them. There was nothing more frustrating than putting in a new coil and a few minutes later, shoving tissues down the tank to clear out excess juice etc.

If im having a busy day, the reos just work! There's nothing to fiddle with, no issues. I just sqounk and vape when i want. Should i feel like messing around, i build new coils, rewick and test out the new build.

In regard to the changing of flavours, i don't find this too be too big of a hassle. If i previously had a fruity flavour in the one, ill just shove some tissue up the tube to remove any of the old liquid and just insert the new bottle. With my current setup on the two, i leave the one specifically for fruity flavours as its usually running a 1.1 ohm build while the other is setup with a sub ohm build for desserts and tobaccos.

I know it doesn't have all the bells and whistles of the electronic mods but the important thing is it works for me. 

Oh and lastly, it's an original mod. Taking that into consideration, it's price is not all that bad.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## MarkK

no no, its messy and I dont really want to clone the reo, its an awesome concept just does not work for me.

There are already 3 guys in CPT making their own bottom fed devices so i also dont want to follow their paths.

I literally just provide a really really solid power source that can go up and down to where ever you want your vape to be. Full control of the experience which seems to be far more satisfying.

These are all just my opinions and each person's vape style will decide what they need, I just feel that regulated devices can do every thing you will want or need through your vape journey


----------



## Silver

MarkK said:


> no no, its messy and I dont really want to clone the reo, its an awesome concept just does not work for me.
> 
> There are already 3 guys in CPT making their own bottom fed devices so i also dont want to follow their paths.
> 
> I literally just provide a really really solid power source that can go up and down to where ever you want your vape to be. Full control of the experience which seems to be far more satisfying.
> 
> These are all just my opinions and each person's vape style will decide what they need, I just feel that regulated devices can do every thing you will want or need through your vape journey



I hear you

But for me Id much rather take my bottom fed mechanical Reo as a workhorse than a regulated box and have to drip all day long. 

I think a bottom fed regulated device is what could replace the Reo for me over time.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Rob Fisher said:


> This is an interesting thread and it's pretty funny for me because the not so pro REO discussions were pretty much my thoughts exactly when @Andre first started telling me about the REO. I still look at my electronic mods and can't believe I use a mech mod instead of these fancy devices..



Lol... I go round in circles on what I think I should get next.

I wish this thing was my ultimate vape




It's so freekin small and convenient. But the negatives far out way the convenience. 

It's all about what you're willing to deal with versus the pros.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> I hear you
> 
> But for me Id much rather take my bottom fed mechanical Reo as a workhorse than a regulated box and have to drip all day long.
> 
> I think a bottom fed regulated device is what could replace the Reo for me over time.


 
i totally agree @Silver. my only issue is battery drain on my reo. and i have a easy fix for that. i have more than one battery lol.
a bottom fed regulated REO is what will be perfect for me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarkK

I am sure it will replace the reo, 
Power control makes your vape amazing

Dripping and carrying a bottle with you is not painfull though? You already carry replacement battery's, reo bottles with other flavours and you use toilet paper to clean between flavours.

I just open the 1 or 2 bottles i have with me, drip a little and thats that, yea you cant drip and drive, but there is also a yellow line on the side of the road if you need to add 5 drops

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Silver

MarkK said:


> I am sure it will replace the reo,
> Power control makes your vape amazing
> 
> Dripping and carrying a bottle with you is not painfull though? You already carry replacement battery's, reo bottles with other flavours and you use toilet paper to clean between flavours.
> 
> I just open the 1 or 2 bottles i have with me, drip a little and thats that, yea you cant drip and drive, but there is also a yellow line on the side of the road if you need to add 5 drops



Lol, @MarkK 
You are just one helluva patient person
I tell you what, you can drip, I will squonk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MarkK

haha fair enough @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

MarkK said:


> I am sure it will replace the reo,
> Power control makes your vape amazing
> 
> Dripping and carrying a bottle with you is not painfull though? You already carry replacement battery's, reo bottles with other flavours and you use toilet paper to clean between flavours.
> 
> I just open the 1 or 2 bottles i have with me, drip a little and thats that, yea you cant drip and drive, but there is also a yellow line on the side of the road if you need to add 5 drops


 
Dripping is a complete pain in the rear end for me... I never know how much to drip... and it's either too much or too little and man o man it's a messy exercise... that's why I like the BF dripper... squonk and then the excess drains back into the bottle. I hear all your arguments for regulated devices but to expect a plain dripper to be a device of choice... this is where you lose me completely.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MarkK

OK @Rob Fisher I agree with that, Dripping can be messy and it did and still does piss me off from time to time!
Fully agree with that point, Although i must elaborate on it.

I no longer have that problem, it did take me a few months to kinda calibrate my drip style to not mess every where, but now i walk around with my device in my back pocket and i dont get leaked on.

It took a month or 2 but I am no longer an over dripper ;D I dont have any problems from dripping and i really enjoy the experience.
Been dripping all day for about 4 months or 5 months of my journey so far. dripping kept me off the stinks!


----------



## MarkK

Never be afraid to try new things and change up your style!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

MarkK said:


> dripping kept me off the stinks!


 
Bingo! It works for you and keeps you off the stinkies! Dripping then ROCKS!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarkK

It works for me and didn't cost me 2.5k to get started


----------



## Alex

MarkK said:


> no no, its messy and I dont really want to clone the reo, its an awesome concept just does not work for me.
> 
> There are already 3 guys in CPT making their own bottom fed devices so i also dont want to follow their paths.
> 
> I literally just provide a really really solid power source that can go up and down to where ever you want your vape to be. Full control of the experience which seems to be far more satisfying.
> 
> These are all just my opinions and each person's vape style will decide what they need, I just feel that regulated devices can do every thing you will want or need through your vape journey


 
I'm a computer guy, and I love my gadgets more than most people. Like you, and likely many other Reonauts. I was very skeptical of all the hype around the Reo's. "They look like the simplest vaping device imaginable" I thought, And there's no way I would ever buy one over a more advanced electronic mod.

But thanks to @Andre and others, my curiosity was piqued. And when the opportunity came knocking I decided to step up. Let me tell you, paying almost R3k for a device that you've never even seen in real life is pretty daunting. I can still recall with vivid clarity, the moment I took the first vape on my new Reo mini. I was so nervous. I really was expecting to be let down, but let me tell you from that moment I became a convert.

The ease of owning a Reo is second to none, and having an original device that gets the job done all the time, every time is absolutely worth it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## MarkK

I have had these toots and although the flavour is very unique and nice i do not crave for it. The REO is creamy, thats actually all i get from it  I get way more pronounced flavours off my dual coil setups, much broader pronounced profiles and i have the power to power them

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Limbo

Better flavour? On what set-up is this? I've also been there @MarkK. Never understood all these fan boys raving about a piece of crap. There's a reason why Reos are so popular. And if you think they are expensive, how much did your current setup/setups cost? And changing juice in a Reo is probably easier than any other device. I go through a lot more trouble than most guys here for changing juice. 20 sec rinse under warn tap water, dry, dry burn, new wick, screw in bottle and you're off. How long does it take to change juice in a dripper or tank system?


----------



## Alex

MarkK said:


> I have had these toots and although the flavour is very unique and nice i do not crave for it. The REO is creamy, thats actually all i get from it  I get way more pronounced flavours off my dual coil setups, much broader pronounced profiles and i have the power to power them


 
Accidentally drop yours into the pool and come back to me, Yes that happened to me yesterday while I was cleaning the pool. And guess what, after a few shakes she was good as new.

You see I know enough about electronics and software to know that they always fail sooner or later. And I want something that is bulletproof. Something that can take the knocks, not a device that malfunctions when you look at it funny.

Added to that, I can use any dripper on the Reo, and I do. You won't be able to take more than a 2 second hit on my Atomic I can promise you that. Unless you have lungs of steel.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Alex said:


> Accidentally drop yours into the pool and come back to me, Yes that happened to me yesterday while I was cleaning the pool. And guess what, after a few shakes she was good as new.
> 
> You see I know enough about electronics and software to know that they always fail sooner or later. And I want something that is bulletproof. Something that can take the knocks, not a device that malfunctions when you look at it funny.
> 
> Added to that, I can use any dripper on the Reo, and I do. You won't be able to take more than a 2 second hit on my Atomic I can promise you that. Unless you have lungs of steel.


 
Which reo did you drop in the pool @Alex ?

Did you jump in like the Hoff to save her?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MarkK

Alex said:


> Accidentally drop yours into the pool and come back to me, Yes that happened to me yesterday while I was cleaning the pool. And guess what, after a few shakes she was good as new.
> 
> You see I know enough about electronics and software to know that they always fail sooner or later. And I want something that is bulletproof. Something that can take the knocks, not a device that malfunctions when you look at it funny.
> 
> Added to that, I can use any dripper on the Reo, and I do. You won't be able to take more than a 2 second hit on my Atomic I can promise you that. Unless you have lungs of steel.


I have not tested to verify
But Yihie has told me the board is waterproof, thats what that black coating is all about on the SX.
Also the only electronics of the SX to fail was my fault  Not a single problem yet and im pretty sure all the other DIY guys will confirm the same  

Not quite lungs of steel but its not about having lungs of steel.

Its about having my vape exactly as i want it  VV/WW Devices give you so much more options on the vape experience


----------



## Alex

Yiannaki said:


> Which reo did you drop in the pool @Alex ?
> 
> Did you jump in like the Hoff to save her?


 
It was my mini, forgot she was in my shirt pocket  while bending over to grab the damn kreepy pipe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jimbo

Following this discussion made me think that Vaping is allot like Hunting.

I also have 2 Reos which is used for 90% of my Vaping, but I also have Sigelei 20W Regulated mod, MVP, 2 or 3 unregulated mods (Panzer & RaiVapes V2) and various tanks (PT2, PT3 mini, Kaifun lite, Taifun GT, Aqua) that is used when I want to "experiment" with different power options on some juices.

Why I say Vaping is like Hunting is that with hunting the Serious Hunters have an arsenal of different calibre guns for different situations.
Depending on what they want to hunt - Small game (light calibre) Medium game (Medium calibre) Large game (Big calibre)
Also depending where they hunt - ( Plains or Bush)

So my conclusion is that there won't be an Ideal Device for everybody, but that it depends on your Vaping style and where and how you want to Vape.

The solution is to have an arsenal of Vape Gear (Just like the Serious hunters) so that you can use the right "GUN" for the intended purpose of the desired Vape Experience.

For me the Reo is my all rounder at 1.1 Ohm (my 30.06 calibre) , the MVP with PT2 & PT3 my light calibre (.243) and the Sigelei & other non regulated mods can be used if I need to go to the darker side of Sub Ohm vaping.(with the proper Batteries)

Therefore I don't think there is ONE device that can offer you All the options Vaping has to offer.
There are also so many variables wrt personal taste, box vs tube, aesthetics, ease of use, convenience, size, quality, safety,regulated or unregulated, etc.

For me if I only had the choice of having One device, It would have to be a Reo because it suits most of my requirements best, but again my requirements might be different from the next persons due to all the variables.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Very well said @Jimbo i think you've hit the nail on the head there bud!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MarkK

Limbo said:


> Better flavour? On what set-up is this? I've also been there @MarkK. Never understood all these fan boys raving about a piece of crap. There's a reason why Reos are so popular. And if you think they are expensive, how much did your current setup/setups cost? And changing juice in a Reo is probably easier than any other device. I go through a lot more trouble than most guys here for changing juice. 20 sec rinse under warn tap water, dry, dry burn, new wick, screw in bottle and you're off. How long does it take to change juice in a dripper or tank system?


The better flavour is in my opinion. as i said i think the REO has a creamy nature to it, but i have noticed much larger flavour profiles from my dual coils, i taste many more flavours in other words, it feels like the flavour is bigger. hard to describe i just enjoy it way more.

Simply put I dont want any one to buy a REO because the forum told you to...

As for changing juice I use rayon and just drip my new flavour ontop, there is a little flavour creep for a bit but not a problem for me. If the flavour creep is really that bad i just pull out the rayon-dry burn - rewick and away i go again. No rinsing or toilet paper and pipes or various flavour bottles or filling those bottles, Just one or 2 or 3 bottles of juice depending on mood and drip drip drip all day.
Thanks to my regulated device I use 1 battery a day at around 23w at the moment 24.5w pushing out 4.82v and she will last all day long...

Vaping is only as difficult as you make it


----------



## MarkK

Oh and my setup cost me about 2k. Kinda hard to price exactly lol i spent alot of money to build my mods but it still came in a bit cheaper then buying a reo setup lol


----------



## MarkK

Exactly @Jimbo Perfectly worded
Just because the reo is so punted, dont buy into the hype. Make your own decision


----------



## Limbo

MarkK said:


> The better flavour is in my opinion. as i said i think the REO has a creamy nature to it, but i have noticed much larger flavour profiles from my dual coils, i taste many more flavours in other words, it feels like the flavour is bigger. hard to describe i just enjoy it way more.
> 
> Simply put I dont want any one to buy a REO because the forum told you to...
> 
> As for changing juice I use rayon and just drip my new flavour ontop, there is a little flavour creep for a bit but not a problem for me. If the flavour creep is really that bad i just pull out the rayon-dry burn - rewick and away i go again. No rinsing or toilet paper and pipes or various flavour bottles or filling those bottles, Just one or 2 or 3 bottles of juice depending on mood and drip drip drip all day.
> Thanks to my regulated device I use 1 battery a day at around 23w at the moment 24.5w pushing out 4.82v and she will last all day long...
> 
> Vaping is only as difficult as you make it


Nah dude, that's my problem then. If I change from naartjie to ry4, I'm sure as hell gonna wash it properly. Can't see how you get toilet paper in the Reo tube? It's about 1mm diameter. Maybe that's why a Reo suits me better. I'm more into a perfect vape .


----------



## MarkK

Hehe i just dont want to have to clean the reo tube as well there is enough messy stuff with this vaping hobby  

From naartjie to RY i would also wash out... lol you not getting rid of that taste...

As for a perfect vape  I will perfectly blow you off your chair with a strawberry nesquick vape ;D 
Its like REO users think their vape tastes better then every one elses lol  

As my best buddy would say: "HEY! You think you poep ice cream!?" lol


----------



## Alex

MarkK said:


> The better flavour is in my opinion. as i said i think the REO has a creamy nature to it, but i have noticed much larger flavour profiles from my dual coils, i taste many more flavours in other words, it feels like the flavour is bigger. hard to describe i just enjoy it way more.
> 
> *Simply put I dont want any one to buy a REO because the forum told you to...*
> 
> As for changing juice I use rayon and just drip my new flavour ontop, there is a little flavour creep for a bit but not a problem for me. If the flavour creep is really that bad i just pull out the rayon-dry burn - rewick and away i go again. No rinsing or toilet paper and pipes or various flavour bottles or filling those bottles, Just one or 2 or 3 bottles of juice depending on mood and drip drip drip all day.
> Thanks to my regulated device I use 1 battery a day at around 23w at the moment 24.5w pushing out 4.82v and she will last all day long...
> 
> Vaping is only as difficult as you make it


 
I could have saved many thousands if I had gone directly to a Reo, In fact just adding up the money spent on other devices, I could have another 2 Reo's now.

But I guess that was all part of the journey for me, and likely the reason why I so value my Reo's now.

None of us have a dog in the fight, and there is no financial incentive to punt them, Just unbridled enthusiasm for a device that people are excited to share with others. If it comes across as fanatical, well.. it kinda is I guess

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Limbo

MarkK said:


> Oh and my setup cost me about 2k. Kinda hard to price exactly lol i spent alot of money to build my mods but it still came in a bit cheaper then buying a reo setup lol


Been there, done that. Reo is a bargain to say the least. To get a half decent MVP setup will cost what? R850 for MVP and probably R400 for a descent tank. Then you want to start dripping and find the MVP is not good enough any more. Well I guess I don't have to tell the rest of the story. Bottom line, if I started with a Reo, I would've saved a huge amount of money. But that's what made vaping such a good journey for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## MarkK

@Limbo if you started with an SX you would never have needed anything else

Its the way the market is structured... the vaping "journey" is a spending trail we are all on to get to the same place


----------



## Limbo

MarkK said:


> Hehe i just dont want to have to clean the reo tube as well there is enough messy stuff with this vaping hobby
> 
> From naartjie to RY i would also wash out... lol you not getting rid of that taste...
> 
> As for a perfect vape  I will perfectly blow you off your chair with a strawberry nesquick vape ;D
> Its like REO users think their vape tastes better then every one elses lol
> 
> As my best buddy would say: "HEY! You think you poep ice cream!?" lol


Have heard that a lot too. About 5 vapers have tried my Reo so far. Always amazes me how their face changes and eyes light up with the first pull.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Limbo

MarkK said:


> @Limbo if you started with an SX you would never have needed anything else
> 
> Its the way the market is structured... the vaping "journey" is a spending trail we are all on to get to the same place


The same way you don't get a Reo, the same way I don't get a sx.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarkK

it is wow

I did say wow the first time i vaped on one, then i vaped it 2 or 3 more times and went back to my SX


----------



## MarkK

well you must vape on it ;D As i said i should be at MOB later, bring a device to play with on it  its very unique


----------



## Jimbo

MarkK said:


> Exactly @Jimbo Perfectly worded
> Just because the reo is so punted, dont buy into the hype. Make your own decision


 
But if it wasn't for the forum that "Punted" the Reo I would not have known about this awesome little device that nearly ticks all the boxes for MY vaping preference and I would probably not have invested in getting myself 2 Reos. 

Like I mentioned I have bought about 7-8 other mods & even more tanks & drippers that didn't really satisfied MY vaping needs and since getting the Reos I only bought an Atomic & Magma BF, not because I'm not satisfied with the BF Reomizer 2, but because out of pure curiosity because these attys have Adjustable Airflow and can be build with dual coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

MarkK said:


> @Limbo if you started with an SX you would never have needed anything else
> 
> Its the way the market is structured... the vaping "journey" is a spending trail we are all on to get to the same place


 
My vaping journey feels complete for now but again. I only need one more Reo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Limbo

MarkK said:


> it is wow
> 
> I did say wow the first time i vaped on one, then i vaped it 2 or 3 more times and went back to my SX


Probably cause you don't have a Reo?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## MarkK

lol @Limbo tell me if the disagree counts as a down rating and i will remove  
Its not because i dont have one  I have access to many but love only one  

Hehe I would love to know from @Chef Guest Do you use your woodville as much as the SX or has the SX taken over your life now


----------



## MarkK

@Jimbo i have all of the features you mention, i just drip in the top instead of pushing a little bottle

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Limbo

MarkK said:


> lol @Limbo tell me if the disagree counts as a down rating and i will remove
> Its not because i dont have one  I have access to many but love only one
> 
> Hehe I would love to know from @Chef Guest Do you use your woodville as much as the SX or has the SX taken over your life now


Don't know? It's a internet forum, ain't gonna affect me. So how long have you used the sx and at what power do you use it mostly? 


MarkK said:


> lol @Limbo tell me if the disagree counts as a down rating and i will remove
> Its not because i dont have one  I have access to many but love only one
> 
> Hehe I would love to know from @Chef Guest Do you use your woodville as much as the SX or has the SX taken over your life now


----------



## MarkK

@Limbo lol some people care  Just dont want to offend in case 

Been using the SX for about a month continuously. dont use any other mods any more they leave me thinking about the SX
As for whattage it really is actually build dependent, although i have started building my legend between 0.7 - 1.5 ohm range and hitting it with anything from 20 to 40W depending on how much heat i feel like 

I will admit that i cant really go higher then 40w, its just too much for me usually.
@Chop007 likes to keep his box at 49.5w  lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK

Every body is different, The more control you have over the factors the more consistent your vape can be.
I find the reo rather limiting in this area :/


----------



## Jimbo

MarkK said:


> @Jimbo i have all of the features you mention, i just drip in the top instead of pushing a little bottle


 
Great to hear that just like all the Reonauts you have also then achieved your Vaping Nirvana

The pushing of a little bottle already securely seated in the Reo is just more convenient for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Limbo

MarkK said:


> Every body is different, The more control you have over the factors the more consistent your vape can be.
> I find the reo rather limiting in this area :/


So why is mech devices then the preferred device for experienced vapers?


----------



## Alex

@MarkK, are you planning to sell your mods?

Is that one of the reasons for your input in this thread?

Reactions: Like 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## MarkK

Limbo said:


> So why is mech devices then the preferred device for experienced vapers?


because you can go up to 200w basically... but you said it yourself "Experienced vapers" and even so it leaves much to be desired


----------



## MarkK

Limbo said:


> So why is mech devices then the preferred device for experienced vapers?


because you can go up to 200w basically... but you said it yourself "Experienced vapers" and even so it leaves much to be desired


----------



## PeterHarris

I think we need to compare apples with apples, if you are going to use the price as a NEGATIVE point.

Ok so the REO is expensive, it’s waaaay to much money for what it gives you.

What does it give you?
Well, the REO (MOD) –R2000
RM2 (RDA) – R600
What?!?!? – R2600 for a setup, u must be crazy…

*ps, you need to remember that the REO is an ORIGINAL product.
So?, you may ask..
Ok, lets look at some other ORIGINAL RDA’s and MODS…

And lets just say the Dollar is = R10

RDA’s
Stillare v3 – R1249,90 - http://www.viper-vape.com/products/stillare-rda-v3-by-cartel.html
Magma – R1149,90 - http://www.viper-vape.com/products/magma-rba-by-paradigm-modz.html
Plume Veil – R1149,90 - http://puffpuffvapelv.com/collections/high-end-rda?page=3
TOBH – R849,90 - http://puffpuffvapelv.com/collections/high-end-rda?page=3

MODS
Akuma – R2099,90 - http://puffpuffvapelv.com/collections/advanced-mods?page=1
Manhattan – R2249,90 - http://puffpuffvapelv.com/collections/advanced-mods?page=1
Terra mod – R2049,90 - http://puffpuffvapelv.com/collections/advanced-mods?page=1

So let take the cheaper of both:
Ah, looks like a Tobh + terra mod: that will be R2899,80 please – siht, i still have to drip.

oh yes the REO is VERY expensive

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MarkK

Alex said:


> @MarkK, are you planning to sell your mods?
> 
> Is that one of the reasons for your input in this thread?


 
This is a thread asking for opinions ... sigh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarkK

PeterHarris said:


> I think we need to compare apples with apples, if you are going to use the price as a NEGATIVE point.
> 
> Ok so the REO is expensive, it’s waaaay to much money for what it gives you.
> 
> What does it give you?
> Well, the REO (MOD) –R2000
> RM2 (RDA) – R600
> What?!?!? – R2600 for a setup, u must be crazy…
> 
> *ps, you need to remember that the REO is an ORIGINAL product.
> So?, you may ask..
> Ok, lets look at some other ORIGINAL RDA’s and MODS…
> 
> And lets just say the Dollar is = R10
> 
> RDA’s
> Stillare v3 – R1249,90 - http://www.viper-vape.com/products/stillare-rda-v3-by-cartel.html
> Magma – R1149,90 - http://www.viper-vape.com/products/magma-rba-by-paradigm-modz.html
> Plume Veil – R1149,90 - http://puffpuffvapelv.com/collections/high-end-rda?page=3
> TOBH – R849,90 - http://puffpuffvapelv.com/collections/high-end-rda?page=3
> 
> MODS
> Akuma – R2099,90 - http://puffpuffvapelv.com/collections/advanced-mods?page=1
> Manhattan – R2249,90 - http://puffpuffvapelv.com/collections/advanced-mods?page=1
> Terra mod – R2049,90 - http://puffpuffvapelv.com/collections/advanced-mods?page=1
> 
> So let take the cheaper of both:
> Ah, looks like a Tobh + terra mod: that will be R2899,80 please – siht, i still have to drip.
> 
> oh yes the REO is VERY expensive




I didnt say its the worst thing in the world... i said there are other options available ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Limbo

MarkK said:


> because you can go up to 200w basically... but you said it yourself "Experienced vapers" and even so it leaves much to be desired


So the reason experienced vapers use mech is they can go to 200w?


----------



## MarkK

lol the reactions from the forums gods should be enough justification for not a buying a reo

As you can see if you mention any other options to it you will be crucified ... lol

have a nice day forum i think i am done here.


----------



## MarkK

Limbo said:


> So the reason experienced vapers use mech is they can go to 200w?


Dude stop trying to start a flame war on specifics, there are advantages and disadvantage to all devices

I am simply pointing out that there are other options to the reo... 

The fan boys are getting blood lust here lol ...


----------



## Limbo

MarkK said:


> Dude stop trying to start a flame war on specifics, there are advantages and disadvantage to all devices
> 
> I am simply pointing out that there are other options to the reo...
> 
> The fan boys are getting blood lust here lol ...


Lol, starting a flame war? Good gosh dude. That's fresh coming from you!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jimbo

MarkK said:


> lol @Limbo
> 
> Hehe I would love to know from @Chef Guest Do you use your woodville as much as the SX or has the SX taken over your life now


 
I think I heard ChefGuest will be looking at a bottom fed option for his new Mods as well, so that is something I will be interested in looking at if it realises. That will be the best of both worlds. So nothing against the SX or regulated mods but till then the Reo is King in my Vaping world.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MarkK

lol sigh, this is what i get for trying to make sure people have various opinions to make informed decisions...


----------



## Alex

MarkK said:


> This is a thread asking for opinions ... sigh


 
You didn't answer my question.


----------



## PeterHarris

ok so my post was in the tone in somewhat of a fan boy, i appologize for that.

and i agree with you that yes there are other mods out there - and the best mod is what works for you.

some people dont like the hit of a dripper, and thats fine.
some ppl dont like squonking, and im one of them, shocker, i know lol

but i take squonking over dripping any day, and the fact that the reo doesnt gurgle just makes me love it.

i sold 2 of my reos, and planning on getting my 3rd as i miss it too much.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MarkK

Alex said:


> You didn't answer my question.


You fail to understand my answer...

I am putting my opinion here because for some reason you guys rate reo as the be all and end all but i have met a few people who were completely disappointed with the REO.

I do not sell my devices through your forum so it is irrelevant, my input here does not "influence" my sales ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

MarkK said:


> lol the reactions from the forums gods should be enough justification for not a buying a reo
> 
> As you can see if you mention any other options to it you will be crucified ... lol
> 
> have a nice day forum i think i am done here.


 
@MarkK I think that's a little unfair Boet... I don't think anyone is crucifying you at all... a lot of your points are 100% valid... just because there are a lot of REO fans (and for good reason) there is no need to start getting personal and running away from a good discussion. And @Alex's question of whether you are planning on selling an SX device is pretty valid.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Limbo

MarkK said:


> lol sigh, this is what i get for trying to make sure people have various opinions to make informed decisions...


The problem is you have a problem with the Reo without you actually owning one. Look at this forum and ecf. How many people have switched to Reo and never looked back. If I can give anyone good advice, GET A REO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

MarkK said:


> lol sigh, this is what i get for trying to make sure people have various opinions to make informed decisions...


 
LOL i think this was just meant for everyone to say why they like it or dont. everyone has their own preference and taste. some can be convinced by using one mod that they shud change others are more loyal to their craft.

but yes you should have known reonauts would crucify you for attacking the reo lol


----------



## MarkK

@Rob Fisher you are right, my comments are just because of the smashing im receiving for my opinion  

Nothing personal with any one its just the way i feel about it.
Yes i dont own a reo but i have never wanted to even after playing with one. Its only fair that people know that it might not be for them...

Again on the point of if my input is because i am selling mods... hello the only people using the SX are building them themselves lol these are the only people who could say its a powerful device.

Again your forum in no way effects my sales lol, my devices are created on a personal level i dont need to hype the SX to get business i just wish to share my experience because other people could benefit from it. We are all still searching for that perfect vape


----------



## MarkK

lol i have agreed with everything you all said  

There are just other options lol and it doesn't have to be an SX lol


----------



## Marzuq

MarkK said:


> @Rob Fisher you are right, my comments are just because of the smashing im receiving for my opinion
> 
> Nothing personal with any one its just the way i feel about it.
> Yes i dont own a reo but i have never wanted to even after playing with one. Its only fair that people know that it might not be for them...
> 
> Again on the point of if my input is because i am selling mods... hello the only people using the SX are building them themselves lol these are the only people who could say its a powerful device.
> 
> Again your forum in no way effects my sales lol, my devices are created on a personal level i dont need to hype the SX to get business i just wish to share my experience because other people could benefit from it. We are all still searching for that perfect vape


 
how about this @MarkK 

general idea is that you cant write the reo off seeing you havent tried it or owned it. i personally havent done dripping for a full day.
so lets set up a date where i part with my reo and you part with your favourite mod setup for a few days and then report back?
cant be this week tho as dont have the time to play with new toys and really experience the mod fully

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Marzuq said:


> how about this @MarkK
> 
> general idea is that you cant write the reo off seeing you havent tried it or owned it. i personally havent done dripping for a full day.
> so lets set up a date where i part with my reo and you part with your favourite mod setup for a few days and then report back?
> cant be this week tho as dont have the time to play with new toys and really experience the mod fully


 
but if you are sure you cannot be convinced of the reo then dont agree to the swop cos i would have to part with my favourite device when you are already certain its not for you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris

@Marzuq 

i just have to have your quote in my signature for all time - i hope your ok with it ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie

The Reo not for everyone i get that but im glad its for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MarkK

I will go nuts without my SX punch lol  But i do agree with you
I have used a reo for a few hours but not owned one fair enough.

Its not that the reo is a kak vape, its a nice flavour full creamy vape
But there are more options out there that give you all kinds of vape experiences ;D


----------



## Gizmo

For me a regulated style Reo would be awesome, I am a massive fan of regulated devices as well. The Reo is great if you enjoy the flavour and vapor volume only a dripper can produce and you don't mind it being mechanical as well as the pain to squank. 

I am still looking for my vaping nirvana, which will be a autofed, dripper on a regulated device

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie

I'm telling you all, you are all wrong. 
The Nautilus on a Spinner 2 is the real boss.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MarkK

Marzuq said:


> but if you are sure you cannot be convinced of the reo then dont agree to the swop cos i would have to part with my favourite device when you are already certain its not for you


I dont need to be convinced hehe its a good vape there is just other vapes as well hehe ;D


----------



## Alex

MarkK said:


> You fail to understand my answer...
> 
> I am putting my opinion here because for some reason you guys rate reo as the be all and end all but i have met a few people who were completely disappointed with the REO.
> 
> I do not sell my devices through your forum so it is irrelevant, my input here does not "influence" my sales ...


 
So you are selling them.

Let me get this straight, you feel it's fine to enlighten some minds that are clouded by the Reo fog. By basically promoting an alternative, which you just happen to sell... but not on this forum. So that makes it okay then?

We do not allow this forum to be used for marketing purposes by anyone who is not a registered vendor.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Paulie

Gizmo said:


> For me a regulated style Reo would be awesome, I am a massive fan of regulated devices as well. The Reo is great if you enjoy the flavour and vapor volume only a dripper can produce and you don't mind it being mechanical as well as the pain to squank.
> 
> I am still looking for my vaping nirvana, which will be a autofed, dripper on a regulated device


 

Im sure its not long before we see one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarkK

by now reo should have made proper regulated version that doesnt cost an arm and a leg (woodville) and I would say GET A REO lol


----------



## Rob Fisher

MarkK said:


> @Rob Fisher you are right, my comments are just because of the smashing im receiving for my opinion
> 
> Nothing personal with any one its just the way i feel about it.


 
Then I have no issue at all... as long as you are happy with your devices that's kewl... you really don't have to like the REO or any oothermod for that matter... I just want to make sure that the discussion remains on the facts and not emotion. Passion is great and it's one of the things that REO fans thrive on... I just don't want the thread to denigrate into name calling and getting personal.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## MarkK

Alex said:


> So you are selling them.
> 
> Let me get this straight, you feel it's fine to enlighten some minds that are clouded by the Reo fog. By basically promoting an alternative, which you just happen to sell... but not on this forum. So that makes it okay then?
> 
> We do not allow this forum to be used for marketing purposes by anyone who is not a registered vendor.




You sir are turning this situation into that...

None of the forum members can even get my devices ... lol sigh it in no way effects my business...
again i am expressing that there are other options...


----------



## rogue zombie

Gizmo said:


> For me a regulated style Reo would be awesome, I am a massive fan of regulated devices as well. The Reo is great if you enjoy the flavour and vapor volume only a dripper can produce and you don't mind it being mechanical as well as the pain to squank.
> 
> I am still looking for my vaping nirvana, which will be a autofed, dripper on a regulated device



Half the fun for me is exactly that - looking for the perfect device. And in a weird way I hope I come close but never find it, just to keep looking.

But yes a regulated REO sounds perfect to me.
I think Gauteng is safer place, if I don't have unregulated mods.


----------



## Jimbo

@MarkK 

I appreciate your comments on the Reo and the regulated mods. I also don't know if you're just playing devil's advocate, but if it was just 1 or 2 people "punting" the Reo I think new Vapers can be negatively influenced into buying something and then realizing that it's not what it's made out to be, but there are about +/- 70 households having Reos and I still have to hear negative comments of Reo owners. Many have sold their Reos like @PeterHarris and @Cape vaping supplies and then later bought Reos again. Surely you would not buy the mod again if it's not a worth while option?

Again if it's not your cup or tea fine, but you can't discourage other that is really impressed with the device to not "defend" why they spend R2500 on a device which they feel that is worth every cent.
Further more I think people come to this forum for info on what's good and what's not and if the majority of people are raving about a particular device surely there have to be some merit in that for the device?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

I think its time for one of these :

:hug:

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> I think its time for one of these :
> 
> :hug:


 
But I can only do one of those when everyone is happy again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limbo

I'm sure a lot of people might enjoy a regulated Reo. Me personally I don't want it. Too many things can go wrong. Reo is a robust "unbreakable" mod. Add electronics and it changes completely. If you've had your Reo for a week+, you can probably build a coil in 2 minutes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## PeterHarris

Rob Fisher said:


> But I can only do one of those when everyone is happy again.


....and i will be happy once my new REO is here --- and SOMEONE SELL ME THEIR CYCLONE!!!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MarkK

I am not discouraging or promoting any thing else over a reo

I am mentioning other options so people know there is more out there and one must explore all options...

Simply standing up and mentioning other things has created a stir on the forum...
@Rob Fisher mentioned keeping emotions out of it lol but it seems you reo guys really are in love with your devices, I cant help that and good for you  I'm glad you have a vape you can enjoy, that is all we are looking for!

The reo was not for me and i wanted to express that. I describe this forum as punting reo's because as you can see there has been a vast amount of users who will tell you ITS ALL YOU NEED. That advice was not true for me... 

Its just an opinion, albeit a different one. I just needed to put my piece in here so that the forum is not just posts of BUY REO, REO THIS REO THAT. lol

but hey to each their own lol
I hope every one has an awesome day ! Enough of the morning has passed lol and now NickT has a MASSIVE range of opinions to make a decision on if he wants a reo or not  

Cheers


----------



## RIEFY

I will still be using my reo when the sx chip pops 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## MarkK

Jimbo said:


> @MarkK
> 
> I appreciate your comments on the Reo and the regulated mods. I also don't know if you're just playing devil's advocate, but if it was just 1 or 2 people "punting" the Reo I think new Vapers can be negatively influenced into buying something and then realizing that it's not what it's made out to be, but there are about +/- 70 households having Reos and I still have to hear negative comments of Reo owners. Many have sold their Reos like @PeterHarris and @Cape vaping supplies and then later bought Reos again. Surely you would not buy the mod again if it's not a worth while option?
> 
> Again if it's not your cup or tea fine, but you can't discourage other that is really impressed with the device to not "defend" why they spend R2500 on a device which they feel that is worth every cent.
> Further more I think people come to this forum for info on what's good and what's not and if the majority of people are raving about a particular device surely there have to be some merit in that for the device?


 
You are 1000% correct sir, but should those who dont enjoy it be ignored?


----------



## Snape of Vape



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MarkK

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I will still be using my reo when the sx chip pops
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


We have to see how long they last  i will complain like a ***** when they do if they do lol


----------



## Rob Fisher

PeterHarris said:


> ....and i will be happy once my new REO is here --- and SOMEONE SELL ME THEIR CYCLONE!!!!!!!


 
Bwhahaha! My new REO's should arrive this week or early next week as well as another parcel or two from the UK and then I will re-evaluate my Cyclone stock...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> But I can only do one of those when everyone is happy again.


 
But if you look at the smileys, the one doesn't look happy at the start. His frown is turned upside down by the hug. This not only demonstrates the power of the hug but the appropriate time to use it  

Who ever knew that we could learn so much from smilies!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Limbo said:


> I'm sure a lot of people might enjoy a regulated Reo. Me personally I don't want it. Too many things can go wrong. Reo is a robust "unbreakable" mod. Add electronics and it changes completely. If you've had your Reo for a week+, you can probably build a coil in 2 minutes.



No I'm just genuinely scared to have any unregulated device. I don't have the biggest house, two little kiddies running around. I really don't want anything explosive in the house. 

I'm pretty sure I'm being overly paranoid, but still.


----------



## Marzuq

@MarkK is done stoking the fire and now moving along lol


----------



## Limbo

r0gue z0mbie said:


> No I'm just genuinely scared to have any unregulated device. I don't have the biggest house, two little kiddies running around. I really don't want anything explosive in the house.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm being overly paranoid, but still.


Makes perfect sense

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

MarkK said:


> I am not discouraging or promoting any thing else over a reo
> 
> I am mentioning other options so people know there is more out there and one must explore all options...
> 
> Simply standin*g* up and m*e*ntioning other *t*hings has created a stir on the forum...
> @Rob Fisher mentioned keeping emotions out of it lol but it seems you reo guys really are in love with your devices, I cant help that and good for you  I'm glad you have a vape you can enjoy, that is all we are looking for!
> 
> The reo was not for me and i wanted to express that. I describe this forum as punting reo's because as you can see there has been a vast amount of users who will tell you ITS ALL YOU NEED. That advice was not true for me...
> 
> Its just an opinion, albeit *a* different one. I just needed to put my piece in here so that the forum is not just posts of BUY REO, REO THIS *REO* THAT. lol
> 
> but hey to each their own lol
> I hope every one has an awesome day ! Enough of the morning has passed lol and *now* *NickT* has a MASSIVE range of opinions to make a decision on if he wants a reo or not
> 
> Cheers


 
get a reo now NickT - even you said it


----------



## PeterHarris

Rob Fisher said:


> Bwhahaha! My new REO's should arrive this week or early next week as well as another parcel or two from the UK and *then I will re-evaluate my Cyclone stock.*..


 now *this* i like!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

PeterHarris said:


> get a reo now NickT - even you said it


 
Subliminal messaging ftw!


----------



## RIEFY

this is what mark wants






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MarkK

those are beautiful


----------



## TylerD

Cape vaping supplies said:


> this is what mark wants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


No, he want's everyone to want this.


----------



## MarkK

Its not bottom fed and its not available lol ...


----------



## MarkK

If any one would benefit from my words it would be @Chef Guest lol.


----------



## Yiannaki

Cape vaping supplies said:


> this is what mark wants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 
Those are gorgeous!  

Must have!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

Maby @MarkK wants one of these lol

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

paulph201 said:


> Maby @MarkK wants one of these lol


 
A LOT of people want one of them! But the Pdibi is as scarce as hens teeth! I have been on the waiting list for months now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> A LOT of people want one of them! But the Pdibi is as scarce as hens teeth! I have been on the waiting list for months now!


 
i can imagine!


----------



## RIEFY

paulph201 said:


> Maby @MarkK wants one of these lol


y does this look like the rhino concept??

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MarkK

paulph201 said:


> Maby @MarkK wants one of these lol




Hey its VV/WW Thats all i ment there are nicer options out there
None of which i am a part of manufacturing!


----------



## Dr Phil

Look guys I love the reo dont have got to test a lot of them at the vape meet. What I noticed is when u own a reo u kinda have a soft spot for them . I personally would not give up my ipv v2 with my kayfun set up for anything and thats only my opinion


----------



## Rob Fisher

dr phil said:


> Look guys I love the reo dont have got to test a lot of them at the vape meet. What I noticed is when u own a reo u kinda have a soft spot for them . I personally would not give up my ipv v2 with my kayfun set up for anything and thats only my opinion


 
I felt the very same way about my Russian 91% on my Sigelei 20W.  While I don't use her much anymore there is little chance I will sell her either! I just wish Maria was easier to refill and re-wick.


----------



## Paulie

The Reo...

What's good for the goose is good for the gander

lol


----------



## Dr Phil

Well mr rob I have a kayfun clone when u thinking of selling the Russian 91% give me a buzz please


----------



## Rob Fisher

dr phil said:


> Well mr rob I have a kayfun clone when u thinking of selling the Russian 91% give me a buzz please


 
Maria is too important in my life as a vaper @dr phil... I don't think I will ever sell her... she was real important to me at one stage and I guess has massive sentimental value... plus she does come with me on fishing trips as a back up. She is sitting on my Sirius II Mech Mod from Greece with it's side button and she is pretty happy there... but she does get to ride on the Sigelei from time to time.

But if I ever do decide to sell her I will most certainly give you a shout.


----------



## Andre

MarkK said:


> @Marzuq you have not vaped my boxes yet? I will be at the MOB today
> I want to see if i can change your perspective


 
Clearly you are only invested in your box. And negatively reflecting on the Reo to push your product. It is well known in the marketing world that this type of strategy does not work and will be counter productive for you.



MarkK said:


> The better flavour is in my opinion. as i said i think the REO has a creamy nature to it, but i have noticed much larger flavour profiles from my dual coils, i taste many more flavours in other words, it feels like the flavour is bigger. hard to describe i just enjoy it way more.
> 
> Simply put I dont want any one to buy a REO because the forum told you to...
> 
> As for changing juice I use rayon and just drip my new flavour ontop, there is a little flavour creep for a bit but not a problem for me. If the flavour creep is really that bad i just pull out the rayon-dry burn - rewick and away i go again. No rinsing or toilet paper and pipes or various flavour bottles or filling those bottles, Just one or 2 or 3 bottles of juice depending on mood and drip drip drip all day.
> Thanks to my regulated device I use 1 battery a day at around 23w at the moment 24.5w pushing out 4.82v and she will last all day long...
> 
> Vaping is only as difficult as you make it


 
Many bf atomizers with dual coil abilities to fit the Reo. Same flavour.
My 6ml bottle lasts me all day as well. If I want to change flavours I just swop bottles and have a bit of flavour creep as you say. No toilet paper, pipes, etcetera. That I do by way of a spring cleaning maybe every 4 months.




MarkK said:


> This is a thread asking for opinions ... sigh


 
Was not asking for your negative opinions on the Reo and pushing your sx box! The thread title is "Why should I consider a Reo?", not "Why should I not get a Reo, but rather the sx box mod made by @MarkK ?"

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Dr Phil

Hahah I understand fully mr rob I have my mvp with nautilus mini that I also find hard to part with she got me off the stinky s

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

IMO you are either going to love it or come up with reasons why you don't want to buy one. And that will be an infinitive circle like a compass around the same hole over and over.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Tom

I will be able to give more input on the REO as one is waiting for me at home  just giving u some thought to the mech or regulated:

I have used a regulated mod for a while now, the Hana Mini. Before i used mech mods. I made up my mind now and will go back to mech mods. Why? The regulated ones dont keep the power, the Hana loses power already after about an hour or so. That is not satisfying to me. Yes, a mech does lose power as well, but 2 or 3 batts will fix that quickly. 

The Hana will have further purpose tho...as a backup device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

This thread has gone a bit wild
Certainly not the intention I had when I created it 
I just wanted to explain to @NickT the benefits of a Reo in reply to a question he asked in an unrelated thread.

It was not intended as a fanboy thread at all. He asked a question in the Reo roll call thread which I thought was a very good question and I tried to answer him as best as I could.

In my opinion, there is no need for anyone to get overly defensive on a particular vaping device.
Or to be too critical of other devices they do not use regularly.

I think what's best is to think carefully what you like about your device and how it meets your needs - and then discuss the drawbacks and what you'd like to see improved. Balanced feedback adds value to other forum members in their decision making. 

I think all vaping devices can be good if you use them properly.
I have several Reos in daily use. But at the moment I am also puffing on a little EVOD1, which I enjoy! 

Long live vaping...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Tom

Wow....that was excessive reading now. So many comments on the topic. Now i cannot wait to go back to check out the Reo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tom said:


> Wow....that was excessive reading now. So many comments on the topic. Now i cannot wait to go back to check out the Reo


 
Make sure you start with Rayon @Tom!


----------



## Tom

Rob Fisher said:


> Make sure you start with Rayon @Tom!


I will! Packed it away already, its safe

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Danny

Wow this thread took off. I have a question thats kind of related to the discussion at least and I dont think it warrants a thread of its own. I was under the impression the mech movement started due to the need for more power, more power than a regulated device at the time could deliver?


----------



## Danny

Danny said:


> Wow this thread took off. I have a question thats kind of related to the discussion at least and I dont think it warrants a thread of its own. I was under the impression the mech movement started due to the need for more power, more power than a regulated device at the time could deliver?



Just realised the question may be seen as fishing. Im really not, just curious as to how it actually came about. The quest for more power or a purer robust vape experience are two options put forward to me. But does anyone actually know the history, E.g what was the first mech? I just realised this is a big movement (the vape thing) that Im a part of but I barely understand how and why it all came to be as it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Danny said:


> Just realised the question may be seen as fishing. Im really not, just curious as to how it actually came about. The quest for more power or a purer robust vape experience are two options put forward to me. But does anyone actually know the history, E.g what was the first mech? I just realised this is a big movement (the vape thing) that Im a part of but I barely understand how and why it all came to be as it is.


 
maybe someone could start a thread for 'vape history'
well someone more informed about it than me. 
ill do some research anyway and see what it comes up with

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I would answer if I actually knew... but I've only been vaping for just over 10 months...


----------



## Marzuq

t


Rob Fisher said:


> I would answer if I actually knew... but I've only been vaping for just over 10 months...


 

that makes 2 of us lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danny

I see a need to read and research, I think a vape history thread would be brilliant. It may be a very valuable piece of information one day. There are books on the history of tobacco, why not vaping in the future


----------



## NickT

Silver said:


> It was not intended as a fanboy thread at all. He asked a question in the Reo roll call thread which I thought was a very good question and I tried to answer him as best as I could.



And still not a decent explanation from anyone

Joking. 

I've read more than I ever thought necessary about REO's, thanks to all the replies in this thread. At the moment I think I'm still enjoying the exploration part of this big wide world, but the REO still hasn't peaked my interest. Although I'm sure, like most of you say, I will end up getting one, then I too will be telling all the noobies who come on here just to get a little bit of advice about their Twisp, "just get a REO and be done with it!"

Thanks, @Silver for initiating this thread, and to the rest of you guys for putting your  in. It's massively appreciated.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

Danny said:


> Wow this thread took off. I have a question thats kind of related to the discussion at least and I dont think it warrants a thread of its own. I was under the impression the mech movement started due to the need for more power, more power than a regulated device at the time could deliver?


Good question. From what I recall the quest was not only for more power, but for better reliability (fewer points of failure), smaller size and cheaper price. Also the power delivery from a mech is a more direct power, making for a different vape and, imho a better vape, which for me offsets the longer battery life of a regulated mod.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK

see what happens if you mention anything about a reo

You become an evil manipulation force who OBVIOUSLY has some vested interest else where in the vaping community and you are now trying to control the market... LOL

What a joke...

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## MarkK

Express an opinion and it will be squashed lol ...

Forum should see the threats of bans etc i am getting in PM just for my opinion.

Again i dont care what you buy just buy VV/WW You will be happier...


----------



## TylerD

MarkK said:


> Express an opinion and it will be squashed lol ...
> 
> Forum should see the threats of bans etc i am getting in PM just for my opinion.
> 
> Again i dont care what you buy just buy VV/WW You will be happier...


You were giving more than opinions son.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## johan



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MarkK

Its a strong opinion, but I agreed with every point every one else made!

I simply wish to squeeze my opinion in for the benefit of other users.

Sh1t got heated and out of hand sure, but my original post was simply that there is other stuff out there

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

Tl;dr I'm still getting a Reo, plan was after a year of cigarette free. But I decided I'll check again come month end.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

I'm just going to leave this comment here from another post. So we don't lose sight of the end goal.

"_As long as you are happy and off the analogues, the device does not matter at all.
Keep on vaping!_

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Snape of Vape

Alex said:


> I'm just going to leave this comment here from another post. So we don't lose sight of the end goal.
> 
> "_As long as you are happy and off the analogues, the device does not matter at all.
> Keep on vaping!_


 
I fully agree, I'll be getting a regulated mod as well. Thinking of getting the Sigelei 100w, just to check out what the hype is about, and also because it takes two batteries...


----------



## Marzuq

MarkK said:


> Its a strong opinion, but I agreed with every point every one else made!
> 
> I simply wish to squeeze my opinion in for the benefit of other users.
> 
> Sh1t got heated and out of hand sure, but my original post was simply that there is other stuff out there


 
@MarkK i think what happened here is that the question asked wasnt being answered. 
your first response and opinion was acceptable as everyone has a preference. i think that your passion for your preference is what is being interpretted as anti-reo.

maybe what you should do is forget regulated mods for a few minutes and jst respond in stating what you like or dislike bout the reo so as to contribute to the aim and point of this thread .

i hope that this does not offend you. just dont want this to get more out of hand.


----------



## Marzuq

Danny said:


> I see a need to read and research, I think a vape history thread would be brilliant. It may be a very valuable piece of information one day. There are books on the history of tobacco, why not vaping in the future


 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-history-of-vaping.5112/

for those interested in a bit on vaping history

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Metal Liz

to be quite honest here...

Number 1 on topic, I love my little Reo mini, best buy i've ever made, for someone that haven't ever before built a coil, to get it perfect for the first time try on the Reo felt like a major accomplishment. It's easy to use, easy to clean and packs a great punch. But like all on the forum also knows me, i absolutely adore my MVP too, i feel like for me i have the best of both worlds with my MVP and Reo... Now i know there are much stronger elec mods out there that will probably outshine my MVP, but i don't care - it's mine and i love it, the same goes for my Reo, I didn't go through the whole trying different mechs and attys, purely because i didn't want to (in my books) waste a whole bunch of money on stuff that i would just have to sell down the line for way less than what i paid for it, because it was too difficult for me to come right with.... I probably did myself an injustice, but to be honest, i don't mind, cause my combo that I have works 110% for me 

Now number 2 off topic... I have been hiding in the shadows a bit for the last while, purely because i feel there is a lot of nastiness going around on the forum these days... I don't like this one bit, when i joined this forum all i saw was vaping love and help being spread around and i felt blessed to be a part of it, these days I sometimes get a bit of a bad taste in my mouth reading some of the comments being slung at each other. We are a family here, please can't we just stop with this nastiness and get back to spreading the vaping love, making noobs feel welcome and helping each other out...? :hug:

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 10 | Optimistic 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Metal Liz said:


> to be quite honest here...
> 
> Now number 2 off topic... I have been hiding in the shadows a bit for the last while, purely because i feel there is a lot of nastiness going around on the forum these days... I don't like this one bit, when i joined this forum all i saw was vaping love and help being spread around and i felt blessed to be a part of it, these days I sometimes get a bit of a bad taste in my mouth reading some of the comments being slung at each other. We are a family here, please can't we just stop with this nastiness and get back to spreading the vaping love, making noobs feel welcome and helping each other out...? :hug:



That is exactly how I feel!! Thank you @Metal Liz

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Reonat

annemarievdh said:


> That is exactly how I feel!! Thank you @Metal Liz


If I could just add that when you go to somebody else's home - you respect their way of doing things. Same applies on forums. Aggression, testosterone, personal insults and plain old "stirring" isn't the ECF way. Opinions are always welcome but it is how you voice them that makes all the difference. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## johan

"When the debate is lost,
slander becomes the tool
of the loser" - Socrates

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 6


----------



## rogue zombie

Metal Liz said:


> But like all on the forum also knows me, i absolutely adore my MVP too, i feel like for me i have the best of both worlds with my MVP and Reo... Now i know there are much stronger elec mods out there that will probably outshine my MVP, but i don't care - it's mine and i love it



The MVP comes up so often. People seem to love them.

I prefer the cylindrical shape, not a fan of the box look... But I can see I'll end up with the bloody MVP 

Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mufasa

For a person like me who sucks at conflict, this thread was actually great to watch. Yes, at times the thread did threaten to digress into personal attacks, but every time someone brought it back to the topic at hand and all the original contributors came back to contribute. I don't know any of the guys here personally, but I thought the debate was good.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Danny

I enjoyed the debate too. The only thing I did see and thought was totally unfair was @MarkK being accused of punting or marketing when he offered someone a go on his device and then went on about the sx chip. It wasn't exactly fair at all and it would seem that things degenerated from that point. I am not really interested in continuing the negative vibe at all, just looking objectively at the thread I do not see the connection between his opinion and marketing his own goods etc and I know that I wouldve been very upset about the implication and what it would say about my integrity.
Accusations like that on a networking platform arent to be taken lightly, and conflict of interest is very tricky. We are all using a forum that is owned by a retailer at that (unless things changed since I first got here), so should I not trust any posts by forum staff whose to say they arent punting or manipulating opinion (influencing opinion is much harder to track and much more powerful). Further, one of the reasons I freaked (quietly but it happened) when I read that PMs may be getting read is cause that would in essence give the controller of the forum all the information they need to completely dominate the market. They would be able to know what stock everyone is getting, what stock everyone wants, what pricing people are paying etc etc etc and of course adjust their business plan accordingly. Yes a conspiracy theory type situation, but forums are just that powerful in emerging markets, the most viewed thread on ours is the vapes fiasco for example. So yes I open a potential can of worms but not really, ultimately I would just like to trust in the integrity of the people I interact with here and having fingers of blame pointed so casually is not necessary or conducive to building a community of trust.
I personally would like to thank MarkK and the other contributors for attempting to put across a balanced view. Im sure if you reread everything you can see where the peoples interpretation of posts etc went astray. I like the fact that we can be open about this stuff on the forum, although typing this I feel nervous that I may stomp on toes. I feel like I had to say something, for lots of people integrity is most of everything they have, and I would like to consider myself one of those people. I hope this doesnt anger anyone out there but its just food for thought I guess. This forum is a great place and I for one want to see it grow and maintain that vibe liz described. Yes its a long maybe inappropriate post. I would have started a dealing with conflict of interest thread but figured that would be viewed as hectically stirring the pot, heres hoping this post wont be viewed as that. Keep calm and vape on

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Danny said:


> I enjoyed the debate too. The only thing I did see and thought was totally unfair was @MarkK being accused of punting or marketing when he offered someone a go on his device and then went on about the sx chip. It wasn't exactly fair at all and it would seem that things degenerated from that point. I am not really interested in continuing the negative vibe at all, just looking objectively at the thread I do not see the connection between his opinion and marketing his own goods etc and I know that I wouldve been very upset about the implication and what it would say about my integrity.
> Accusations like that on a networking platform arent to be taken lightly, and conflict of interest is very tricky. We are all using a forum that is owned by a retailer at that (unless things changed since I first got here), so should I not trust any posts by forum staff whose to say they arent punting or manipulating opinion (influencing opinion is much harder to track and much more powerful). Further, one of the reasons I freaked (quietly but it happened) when I read that PMs may be getting read is cause that would in essence give the controller of the forum all the information they need to completely dominate the market. They would be able to know what stock everyone is getting, what stock everyone wants, what pricing people are paying etc etc etc and of course adjust their business plan accordingly. Yes a conspiracy theory type situation, but forums are just that powerful in emerging markets, the most viewed thread on ours is the vapes fiasco for example. So yes I open a potential can of worms but not really, ultimately I would just like to trust in the integrity of the people I interact with here and having fingers of blame pointed so casually is not necessary or conducive to building a community of trust.
> I personally would like to thank MarkK and the other contributors for attempting to put across a balanced view. Im sure if you reread everything you can see where the peoples interpretation of posts etc went astray. I like the fact that we can be open about this stuff on the forum, although typing this I feel nervous that I may stomp on toes. I feel like I had to say something, for lots of people integrity is most of everything they have, and I would like to consider myself one of those people. I hope this doesnt anger anyone out there but its just food for thought I guess. This forum is a great place and I for one want to see it grow and maintain that vibe liz described. Yes its a long maybe inappropriate post. I would have started a dealing with conflict of interest thread but figured that would be viewed as hectically stirring the pot, heres hoping this post wont be viewed as that. Keep calm and vape on


 

Hi @Danny 

Thanks for your post and for analysing it so carefully. You have such a great way of analysing things like this and I think you are gifted at getting your point across. Your points you made are very valid and they add a lot of value in my opinion.

A bit off topic - but a constructive criticism nonetheless - could you make more use of line breaks and paragraph breaks. Will make it so much easier to read your wisdom-filled posts

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Danny

Thnks @Silver I will work on the formatting for the future.


----------



## Gizmo

Danny said:


> I enjoyed the debate too. The only thing I did see and thought was totally unfair was @MarkK being accused of punting or marketing when he offered someone a go on his device and then went on about the sx chip. It wasn't exactly fair at all and it would seem that things degenerated from that point. I am not really interested in continuing the negative vibe at all, just looking objectively at the thread I do not see the connection between his opinion and marketing his own goods etc and I know that I wouldve been very upset about the implication and what it would say about my integrity.
> Accusations like that on a networking platform arent to be taken lightly, and conflict of interest is very tricky. We are all using a forum that is owned by a retailer at that (unless things changed since I first got here), so should I not trust any posts by forum staff whose to say they arent punting or manipulating opinion (influencing opinion is much harder to track and much more powerful). Further, one of the reasons I freaked (quietly but it happened) when I read that PMs may be getting read is cause that would in essence give the controller of the forum all the information they need to completely dominate the market. They would be able to know what stock everyone is getting, what stock everyone wants, what pricing people are paying etc etc etc and of course adjust their business plan accordingly. Yes a conspiracy theory type situation, but forums are just that powerful in emerging markets, the most viewed thread on ours is the vapes fiasco for example. So yes I open a potential can of worms but not really, ultimately I would just like to trust in the integrity of the people I interact with here and having fingers of blame pointed so casually is not necessary or conducive to building a community of trust.
> I personally would like to thank MarkK and the other contributors for attempting to put across a balanced view. Im sure if you reread everything you can see where the peoples interpretation of posts etc went astray. I like the fact that we can be open about this stuff on the forum, although typing this I feel nervous that I may stomp on toes. I feel like I had to say something, for lots of people integrity is most of everything they have, and I would like to consider myself one of those people. I hope this doesnt anger anyone out there but its just food for thought I guess. This forum is a great place and I for one want to see it grow and maintain that vibe liz described. Yes its a long maybe inappropriate post. I would have started a dealing with conflict of interest thread but figured that would be viewed as hectically stirring the pot, heres hoping this post wont be viewed as that. Keep calm and vape on


 
@Danny,

As a administrator on this forum, what you saying about admin being able to read private messages is completely untrue and quite frankly fiction. If you don't believe me go onto the software developers website xenforo.com and ask them if that is possible. You will then quickly find out that its all encoded and private.

I care about my members privacy and ultimately, it would actually be completely illegal to allow that hence why its not even available.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> Hi @Danny
> 
> A bit off topic - but a constructive criticism nonetheless - could you make more use of line breaks and paragraph breaks. Will make it so much easier to read your wisdom-filled posts



Grammar nazi 


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Danny

@Gizmo please re-read I didnt say they were being read, during all the conversations around punting a while back conversation came up about punting in PMs and the rules regarding it etc. I posted the question about PMs being read almost a month ago I think and was assured that it wasnt possible at all. Sorry for the confusion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Danny said:


> I enjoyed the debate too. The only thing I did see and thought was totally unfair was @MarkK being accused of punting or marketing when he offered someone a go on his device and then went on about the sx chip. It wasn't exactly fair at all and it would seem that things degenerated from that point. I am not really interested in continuing the negative vibe at all, just looking objectively at the thread I do not see the connection between his opinion and marketing his own goods etc and I know that I wouldve been very upset about the implication and what it would say about my integrity.
> Accusations like that on a networking platform arent to be taken lightly, and conflict of interest is very tricky. We are all using a forum that is owned by a retailer at that (unless things changed since I first got here), so should I not trust any posts by forum staff whose to say they arent punting or manipulating opinion (influencing opinion is much harder to track and much more powerful). Further, one of the reasons I freaked (quietly but it happened) when I read that PMs may be getting read is cause that would in essence give the controller of the forum all the information they need to completely dominate the market. They would be able to know what stock everyone is getting, what stock everyone wants, what pricing people are paying etc etc etc and of course adjust their business plan accordingly. Yes a conspiracy theory type situation, but forums are just that powerful in emerging markets, the most viewed thread on ours is the vapes fiasco for example. So yes I open a potential can of worms but not really, ultimately I would just like to trust in the integrity of the people I interact with here and having fingers of blame pointed so casually is not necessary or conducive to building a community of trust.
> I personally would like to thank MarkK and the other contributors for attempting to put across a balanced view. Im sure if you reread everything you can see where the peoples interpretation of posts etc went astray. I like the fact that we can be open about this stuff on the forum, although typing this I feel nervous that I may stomp on toes. I feel like I had to say something, for lots of people integrity is most of everything they have, and I would like to consider myself one of those people. I hope this doesnt anger anyone out there but its just food for thought I guess. This forum is a great place and I for one want to see it grow and maintain that vibe liz described. Yes its a long maybe inappropriate post. I would have started a dealing with conflict of interest thread but figured that would be viewed as hectically stirring the pot, heres hoping this post wont be viewed as that. Keep calm and vape on




Well said mate. Quite intense reading this from my mobile fone but worthwhile as I believe u have hot alot of the right cords. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey

Can I also say something ... I do have 4 x different sx350 box mods and I am busy building a bottom feed one to but hell .... I really want a Reo too ! so I can say I really love the sx350 but I really love the Reo too . I think there is a time and place for both . Pity I do not have a Reo yet but I will get my hands on 1 very soon I hope .

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

jtgrey said:


> Can I also say something ... I do have 4 x different sx350 box mods and I am busy building a bottom feed one to but hell .... I really want a Reo too ! so I can say I really love the sx350 but I really love the Reo too . I think there is a time and place for both . Pity I do not have a Reo yet but I will get my hands on 1 very soon I hope .



More options is always a good thing @jtgrey !
In the name of scientific research

I'd love to try a well made high powered regulated bottom feeder. Do tell us how your project on that goes.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom

So. Have been using my Reo for a week now. Its great. Easy to use, recoil and wick. Good flavour although it produces lesser plumes. Me being a cloud chaser  however, i thonk that i will order a LP mini when i am back home and get a cyclone for cloud vaping. I believe that i am done with the hardware then with all my existing gear. I would at this stage not drop the other devices, they are all serving a purpose in my arsenal. I might exchange the Hana for a IPV3 though. Sigh.....did i say that i am done???

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## jtgrey

Silver said:


> More options is always a good thing @jtgrey !
> In the name of scientific research
> 
> I'd love to try a well made high powered regulated bottom feeder. Do tell us how your project on that goes.....


Will do it is almost finished I am just not too happy with the 3d printed box yet . Will post pic soon. If I am happy with the box then I am going to make it in aluminium . Nice having my own cnc machine at home

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MurderDoll

Silver said:


> More options is always a good thing @jtgrey !
> In the name of scientific research
> 
> I'd love to try a well made high powered regulated bottom feeder. Do tell us how your project on that goes.....


I can drop off my IPV V2 for you to test with a VTC4 if you would like to play around with it? 

Otherwise my cana will be here at some point or another when the PO decides to pull their finger out of the never ending a$$.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

MurderDoll said:


> I can drop off my IPV V2 for you to test with a VTC4 if you would like to play around with it?
> 
> Otherwise my cana will be here at some point or another when the PO decides to pull their finger out of the never ending a$$.



Thanks for the offer @MurderDoll , very kind of you!
But I am keen to test out a bottom fed regulated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Silver said:


> Thanks for the offer @MurderDoll , very kind of you!
> But I am keen to test out a bottom fed regulated


Ah. Ha ha. Sorry about that. Clearly I totally misread your reply.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

Silver said:


> More options is always a good thing @jtgrey !
> In the name of scientific research
> 
> I'd love to try a well made high powered regulated bottom feeder. Do tell us how your project on that goes.....


 
Same here. I'm definitely in the market for a regulated high power bottom feeder. Best of both world imo. Please let us know how your project is going. First person who can produce something like this, will have me as one of the first customers. Guaranteed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Shako

What i don't get about the the Reo is why it is so expensive?
Is it expensive just because its a bottom feeder?


----------



## johan

Shako said:


> What i don't get about the the Reo is why it is so expensive?
> Is it expensive just because its a bottom feeder?



Compare the Reo pricing with any other *original* mech pricing, don't compare with clones, you will be surprised.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Alex

Shako said:


> What i don't get about the the Reo is why it is so expensive?
> Is it expensive just because its a bottom feeder?


How much does a provari cost ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shako

@johan - I guess you right. Scheme just didn't make sense to me for something that looked so simple to be that pricy.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Shako said:


> What i don't get about the the Reo is why it is so expensive?
> Is it expensive just because its a bottom feeder?


Its not really that expensive taking into account that its milled from aluminuim billet. Its hardwearing. It doesn't really go wrong and if it does its mostly user repairable. 

As @johan says do a comparison. A LP Reo grand costs the same as an origional vanilla mod which is considered good value for money. An Atimizoo Roller cost more than a complete reo setup.


----------



## johan

Shako said:


> @johan - I guess you right. Scheme just didn't make sense to me for something that looked so simple to be that pricy.



I know what you're saying - but if you start analyzing the whole design, i.e material cost, CNC time, stock parts, assembly labour, overheads etc. I'm actually surprised how low the prices are.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Shako

I agree although it make me wonder why there are no clones of the REO yet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle

Shako said:


> I agree although it make me wonder why there are no clones of the REO yet.



Stop thinking about it. Just get you one. You know you want to.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Shako said:


> I agree although it make me wonder why there are no clones of the REO yet.



Actually there are quite a few "copies" of the concept but in a lot of cases they are even more expensive than the real one.

Not that it makes a difference these days but the REO's all have US patents.


----------



## johan

Shako said:


> I agree although it make me wonder why there are no clones of the REO yet.



Patented and Reosmods don't sell to the East

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shako

Very interesting guys. Thanks.

Got a spare sx350 maybe i should try to build a bottom feeder.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mklops

Wow, what a thread....

I really enjoyed reading this thread and all the valuable input that was given.

In the same breath I am surprised at the public lynching of @MarkK, after reading the entirety of the thread, did I not once pick up the vibe that the guy is punting his device for sale, maybe bragging yes (as Im sure some who has accomplished that and is proud of it would do and have in the past) but definately not punting. I think he's only mistake was taking on a battle he was clearly out numbered for...

Furthermore I am not really surprised, in all my experience with different forums I have seen the same general pattern emerge, there is a cult movement within that field and valuable debates (where the pattern is usually pro cult following with strong and equally compelling facts are given for the otherside) that could be benifical to new users; digress into flaming sessions when the real resistance or input is given on the subject. This is quite sad as these do provide good insight but at the cost of lowering the respect/belief in the process and the members who participate.* NOTE:This is not a blanket statement about these forums and their integrity but merely on the "Healthy debates" conducted within...*

Saying this, I do not want to mention names or who did what or bad mouth anyone particularly but it does make me question the concept of "a family" within this forum as it seems that this is only if you dont step to far or deviate from opinions accepted boundaries and opinions... *But this is just my opinion after reading the facts and is not meant to flame but to voice my dissappointment at this, if you directly feel affected their should be a reason for it and this should be focussed on more than my ranting..*

This is part of the reason I bearly post or participate often on the forum personally

*GETTING BACK TO THE REO...*

Since I have been a vapist I have been into the Regulated mods, love the tech aspect and found rejuvinated love for vaping through the Kayfun. But over the past couple of days, I have found my self asking the same question about why are the Reo's so sought after, and after a fair amount of research; I have come up with the following which are important to me as a vapist:

*Pros:*

More direct power delivery and in turn a better kick than a reg.
Near indestructable
No electronics
Waterproof
Larger juice capacities
On the fly juice changes without needing to rinse and wipe out the tank (_Not to bothered by the short flavor mixing during change_)
Easily sold and holds value better than other mods
*Cons:*

It's a mech which does not have battery over discharge protection (Risk of killing your batteries is a bit higher).
The price is pretty steep (_regardless of original or not, just taking a nice setup in mind_)
Higher battery consumption
stuck on output power unless coils are changed (_Usaully stick to the same watts so not major train smash_)
With this all being said I will be venturing into buying a Reo shortly as I think there are a few things about it I may like and wish to test it. One thing that is for certain is that after this, I do not think I will be moving to the Reoville suburbs...

Sorry for the Necromacncing and if this offends but it is how I feel and I felt I had to say it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Mklops said:


> Wow, what a thread....
> 
> I really enjoyed reading this thread and all the valuable input that was given.
> 
> In the same breath I am surprised at the public lynching of @MarkK, after reading the entirety of the thread, did I not once pick up the vibe that the guy is punting his device for sale, maybe bragging yes (as Im sure some who has accomplished that and is proud of it would do and have in the past) but definately not punting. I think he's only mistake was taking on a battle he was clearly out numbered for...
> 
> Furthermore I am not really surprised, in all my experience with different forums I have seen the same general pattern emerge, there is a cult movement within that field and valuable debates (where the pattern is usually pro cult following with strong and equally compelling facts are given for the otherside) that could be benifical to new users; digress into flaming sessions when the real resistance or input is given on the subject. This is quite sad as these do provide good insight but at the cost of lowering the respect/belief in the process and the members who participate.* NOTE:This is not a blanket statement about these forums and their integrity but merely on the "Healthy debates" conducted within...*
> 
> Saying this, I do not want to mention names or who did what or bad mouth anyone particularly but it does make me question the concept of "a family" within this forum as it seems that this is only if you dont step to far or deviate from opinions accepted boundaries and opinions... *But this is just my opinion after reading the facts and is not meant to flame but to voice my dissappointment at this, if you directly feel affected their should be a reason for it and this should be focussed on more than my ranting..*
> 
> This is part of the reason I bearly post or participate often on the forum personally
> 
> *GETTING BACK TO THE REO...*
> 
> Since I have been a vapist I have been into the Regulated mods, love the tech aspect and found rejuvinated love for vaping through the Kayfun. But over the past couple of days, I have found my self asking the same question about why are the Reo's so sought after, and after a fair amount of research; I have come up with the following which are important to me as a vapist:
> 
> *Pros:*
> 
> More direct power delivery and in turn a better kick than a reg.
> Near indestructable
> No electronics
> Waterproof
> Larger juice capacities
> On the fly juice changes without needing to rinse and wipe out the tank (_Not to bothered by the short flavor mixing during change_)
> Easily sold and holds value better than other mods
> *Cons:*
> 
> It's a mech with no protection.
> The price is pretty steep (_regardless of original or not, just taking a nice setup in mind_)
> Higher battery consumption
> stuck on output power unless coils are changed (_Usaully stick to the same watts so not major train smash_)
> With this all being said I will be venturing into buying a Reo shortly as I think there are a few things about it I may like and wish to test it. One thing that is for certain is that after this, I do not think I will be moving to the Reoville suburbs...
> 
> Sorry for the Necromacncing and if this offends but it is how I feel and I felt I had to say it...



No offence taken and IMO a very well written observation. I just humbly want to disagree with 2 points on your Cons list; 1'st being - the Reo does have protection in the form of a collapsible spring, and secondly - "higher battery consumption" ?


----------



## Mklops

Thank you @johan,

I stand corrected on the spring, I actually forgot about that, I will correct it!

In terms of high battery consumption I was thinking on regulated power vs the voltage drop which makes the performance drop through the course of use and therefore needed replacing more often than a regulated battery before feeling the difference. Im not sure if that is correct but this is how I interpreted it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

Mklops said:


> Thank you @johan,
> 
> I stand corrected on the spring, I actually forgot about that, I will correct it!
> 
> In terms of high battery consumption I was thinking on regulated power vs the voltage drop which makes the performance drop through the course of use and therefore needed replacing more often than a regulated battery before feeling the difference. Im not sure if that is correct but this is how I interpreted it.



Regulated vs unregulated battery consumption is a personal perception "thing" and contradictory to basic physics.


----------



## Limbo

johan said:


> Regulated vs unregulated battery consumption is a personal perception "thing" and contradictory to basic physics.


Won't a regulated mod that increases battery voltage to keep it constant use more battery power? Logic tells me the battery would last longer in a unregulated mod at the expense of voltage drop.


----------



## Limbo

In any case. I've been through all this before. Never understood thus crap of Reo. Got one eventually and haven't bought any other piece of equipment yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shako

Limbo said:


> Won't a regulated mod that increases battery voltage to keep it constant use more battery power? Logic tells me the battery would last longer in a unregulated mod at the expense of voltage drop.



Yes but a regulated mod can also down step the voltage at a lower wattage that will make the battery last longer. You cant do that on an unregulated mod.


----------



## johan

Limbo said:


> Won't a regulated mod that increases battery voltage to keep it constant use more battery power? Logic tells me the battery would last longer in a unregulated mod at the expense of voltage drop.



Your logic is 100% correct, thats why I said its a personal perception "thing" ......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

Shako said:


> Yes but a regulated mod can also down step the voltage at a lower wattage that will make the battery last longer. You cant do that on an unregulated mod.



But then you compare apples with pears.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Limbo

Shako said:


> Yes but a regulated mod can also down step the voltage at a lower wattage that will make the battery last longer. You cant do that on an unregulated mod.


Lol, that's 100% correct. But why would you do that? Even at 3.8v the point of vaping is dumb.


----------



## Mklops

Hopefully by the end of the month (And depending on when and if I can get one from VM) I will be able to test this perception myself!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shako

That's why whether to go unregulated or regulated is a personal preference.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Al3x

IMO I dont think it is a perception thing at all, so lemme put this in my opinion if your battery goes down to lets say 3.8v and you have a coil at 0.6 ohms how many watts are you vaping at? and on my regulated mods when my battery is at 3.8v I can still vape the same coil at 30w, and I have measured the output from the mod to justify this.

This is actually one of the biggest downfalls on the reo for me personally, I go through at least 3 batteries a day cause I cannot get used to the voltage drop. 

Fair enough there is is limitations but limitations are much less on a regulated mod because of the technology. 

I think it is more of a constant vape than an actual battery consumption issue.

I really like to vape at high wattages, and I am loving my reo and the convenience of the reo but miss having the option to customise my vape as I would on a regulated mod. I am guessing that vapers that vape at higher ohms will not feel it as much as me.

just my 2c on the matter, no need for crucifiction

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Mklops said:


> *Pros:*
> 
> More direct power delivery and in turn a better kick than a reg.
> Near indestructable
> No electronics
> Waterproof
> Larger juice capacities
> On the fly juice changes without needing to rinse and wipe out the tank (_Not to bothered by the short flavor mixing during change_)
> Easily sold and holds value better than other mods
> *Cons:*
> 
> It's a mech which does not have battery over discharge protection (Risk of killing your batteries is a bit higher).
> The price is pretty steep (_regardless of original or not, just taking a nice setup in mind_)
> Higher battery consumption
> stuck on output power unless coils are changed (_Usaully stick to the same watts so not major train smash_)



Hi @Mklops

Regarding your pros and cons - I think you have done a fine job on the research front to put that list together. Well done.

A couple of comments from my side on your list

*Your Pros*
- I think you have nailed them very well
- However, the one pro that I think is missing is that it combines a dripper vape with the convenience of a tank. This is from the bottom feeding aspect. To me, this is one of the main positives of the Reo. I like the dripper type vape and I really like my throat hit. But I don't like dripping and I want tank convenience. So for me, the Reo works extremely well on that front. I have said this before (I think it was the first post in this thread).

*Your cons*
- the issue of not having over discharge protection is not really an issue in practice. After a bottle of fluid, the vape does get weaker - at around 3.7 volts and you will know this. Battery damage only occurs to my knowledge if you go very low (like 2.5V), in practice I have never gone lower than 3.5V - the vape is just too mild at that point - so you just refill the tank and swop out the batt. I always refill when I put a new batt, then the juice bottle becomes my "battery meter".

- I agree with you on being stuck on one output power. If you only have one device, that can be a problem. Some juices like much more power to get the best out of them. So if your coil is set up for high power (i.e. low resistance) and you put a simple fruit juice in, you may not have a good vape. And vice versa. You could get a second Reomizer or atty and just have two setups and interchange the atty without having to build a new coil. But yes, it's not as convenient as toggling the wattage on a regulated. In practice though, after several months - I end up having two main setups. One for high power for juices like Blackbird and other complex ones - and one for lower power that is for more simple juices - typically the simple fruits that I like. I do wish I could "tweak" the power on the fly slightly to see if the juice changes.

- The other con you may be missing is the issue of "squonking". It's not a problem for many Reonauts myself included, but it could be a problem for some. Occasionally I do find squonking a mission if I am at the computer and just want to grab and vape. I don't think the Reo is an ideal "mindless vaping" device. But this depends a lot on personal preference and vaping style.

Hope it helps...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Nooby

I have a REO myself. I don't really need a regulated mod, but I still would like the best of both worlds. However, a regulated bottom feed. There are many times when I would like to increase or decrease my vaping pleasure. Any unregulated mod won't allow you to just step it up or down with a press of a button. My main worry is (why I bought a Reo in the 1st place), electronics fails, water, falls etc. is not a very good friend of regulated mods. If the power drops, change it out, I have 5 batteries lol. There are many opinions whether regulated or unregulated is the way to go. I say, If you have the means, get both!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan

Al3x said:


> IMO I dont think it is a perception thing at all, so lemme put this in my opinion if your battery goes down to lets say 3.8v and you have a coil at 0.6 ohms how many watts are you vaping at? and on my regulated mods when my battery is at 3.8v I can still vape the same coil at 30w, and I have measured the output from the mod to justify this.
> 
> This is actually one of the biggest downfalls on the reo for me personally, I go through at least 3 batteries a day cause I cannot get used to the voltage drop.
> 
> Fair enough there is is limitations but limitations are much less on a regulated mod because of the technology.
> 
> I think it is more of a constant vape than an actual battery consumption issue.
> 
> I really like to vape at high wattages, and I am loving my reo and the convenience of the reo but miss having the option to customise my vape as I would on a regulated mod. I am guessing that vapers that vape at higher ohms will not feel it as much as me.
> 
> just my 2c on the matter, no need for crucifiction



No crucification necessary at all, as its a personal choice. Thats why I categorically stated in my review of the Reo (March/April 2014): "_... if you prefer regulated devices, don't buy a Reo ..._"

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mklops

@Silver, thank you for the informative reply along with all else contributing.

When I wrote the pros and cons list I was thinking of it in terms highlighting my personal likings of the reo as a pure regulated (at this stage) user and to give similar users this perspective.

In terms of a complete list I think the professional Reo users such as yourself have really provided a conclusive list of pros and cons which really porvides a good look at what you would be getting into

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Al3x

johan said:


> No crucification necessary at all, as its a personal choice. Thats why I categorically stated in my review of the Reo (March/April 2014): "_... if you prefer regulated devices, don't buy a Reo ..._"



well personally I love the reo , with it's flaws
and I love my regulated mods for what they are also and their flaws

honestly tho the use of my reg mods has dropped quite a bit since I have the reo. The reo has now become my go to device for all day use. I just carry around a small ego case with a couple of batteries and 3 or 4 extra topped up reo juice bottles.

The reo is a different vape experience and I would advise anyone, whether they prefer regulated or not, to give the reo a try, It is an awesome device

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vaalboy

I have a slightly different take on the whole regulated vs non regulated issue. The one advantage of having a unregulated mod is that even if your battery runs down, and you don't have a spare or charging facilities on hand, you can still continue to vape without the mod switching off and staying off. I have been caught like this a few times and although it's a weak vape and not good for your batteries, it saw me through until I could change batteries.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

@Mklops, if I may respond to your introductory comments. 

Ex post facto from your and others' comments, I agree that I, maybe others, were too critical in our response to @MarkK's posts in the Reoville forum in this thread. I have publicly apologized and shall do so again, if required. 
From my point of view the intention of this forum is not to defend the Reo device to the death, but give good and balanced information for Reonauts as well as potential buyers of Reos. And of course to brag a bit about it.
When a device has a loyal following like the Reo, these followers are very easily branded as a cult. As has been the case with Provari. As a result a high standard is required when responding to comments and posts. If this is not done, as was the case here, you get snide comments in other forums and people with custom titles like "ReoNOT" and the like. And otherwise as might be believed, we Reonauts are hurt by these. As all forum members we have a duty to respect the preferences of others, but we also have a duty to correct facts in the case of misrepresentation.

We are looking forward to hear your impressions on your Reo, like it or not. And your objective voice will be more than welcome in this forum.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Tom

Limbo said:


> In any case. I've been through all this before. Never understood thus crap of Reo. Got one eventually and haven't bought any other piece of equipment yet.


I was also not keen for a long time. Using mine mostly nowadays.... The pro's are just too good. I will still keep my other mods tho, they have a place in my vape arsenal.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## The Golf

I thought id give my 2c, on the Topic.

Iv owned 2 Reo's and i loved them to bits, The lp Reo has opened so many doors to the over all vaping experience. Everyone has read the pros n cons to this device and i agree with all of them, some being a little over critical on some of the cons and some being over complimentary about the pros. IMO a Reo Grand lp almst negates the need of another mech device due to it being so versatile as a dripper for almst any atty or a device for almst any bf or modified dripper. Hells u can even put ur Kayfun on there if you liked. IMO it prob one of or even the most versitle mech mods you will ever get (btw i sold my first Reo to fund my sx350 bf mod which im getting to and my second was misplaced)

My Sx350 Bottom Fed mod

Pros 
It does everything my Reo does and more  

Cons
Its electronic if it gets wet its bricked.
To many small components on it that could go faulty.
Im not 100% confident in the sx board itself, software upgrades not 100% fool proof.
If i drop this mod its almst definitely trashed.

Lastly im scared to use it because its not my virtually fool proof or indestructible like the Reo. 

Back to the topic " Why should i consider a Reo"?
Because 99% of Reo owners will give you theirs to try for a while knowing once you've used their properly setup Reo you will want to become a member of Reoville.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Mklops

Ok guys I wanna know from the multiple reo owners, is there such a major difference between the SL and the std? I mean in comparison to a cana a std must already be lighter so is it really that worth it?

I personally don't really like the cut outs, makes it look like a British phone booth to me for some reason. Does everyone else or is it function over form?

Also takes away from the real estate available to customise it and express yourself. I've seen some pretty nicely done ones


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mklops said:


> Ok guys I wanna know from the multiple reo owners, is there such a major difference between the SL and the std?



There is no difference between the LP SL with the holes (Super Light) and the LP without.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Well other than weight of course.


----------



## johan

Mklops said:


> Ok guys I wanna know from the multiple reo owners, is there such a major difference between the SL and the std? I mean in comparison to a cana a std must already be lighter so is it really that worth it?
> 
> I personally don't really like the cut outs, makes it look like a British phone booth to me for some reason. Does everyone else or is it function over form?
> 
> Also takes away from the real estate available to customise it and express yourself. I've seen some pretty nicely done ones



I don't know the difference in grams between the 2, but it is definitely lighter, not that the standard is heavy at all. No difference in function whatsoever. I think owners of both devices will be able to weigh on kitchen scale and post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops

Rob Fisher said:


> Well other than weight of course.


How much would you say though rob? major or minor difference, personal opinion is ok, not too bothered about exact figures


----------



## Andre

Mklops said:


> Ok guys I wanna know from the multiple reo owners, is there such a major difference between the SL and the std? I mean in comparison to a cana a std must already be lighter so is it really that worth it?
> 
> I personally don't really like the cut outs, makes it look like a British phone booth to me for some reason. Does everyone else or is it function over form?
> 
> Also takes away from the real estate available to customise it and express yourself. I've seen some pretty nicely done ones


A standard Grand weighs 4-1/8 ounces, a SL (super light) Grand weighs 3-3/8 ounces. Not much of a difference. I prefer the standard. The SL has it fans. They say it is also "grippier".

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mklops

That's about 23.5 grams reduction, thanks @Andre. I agree, I have a few cool thoughts for some door art for a couple of doors


----------



## Mklops

And I get where they come from with the "grippier"


----------



## Andre

Mklops said:


> And I get where they come from with the "grippier"


All those holes does make it easier to grip, not that I have any grip problems with my standard Reos.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mklops said:


> How much would you say though rob? major or minor difference, personal opinion is ok, not too bothered about exact figures



I see @Andre gave exact figures for you... personally I feel quite a difference and since I retired I only really wear shorts and I think it's easier on my shorts when an SL is in one pocket and an iPhone is in the other.

But at the end of the day I think it's a personal preference thing and doesn't really make that much difference really.

When I first saw them I hated the SL look... then I started to like them and now I only have SL's because I just love them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Mklops have a look at this thread and see how beautiful some of those doors have come out!

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/modder-accessories-supplier-forum/614089-dreadys-mod-spa.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Another option is to go for an extra SL door, then just switch em over whenever you feel like a change.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> Another option is to go for an extra SL door, then just switch em over whenever you feel like a change.



That's exactly how I started down the SL route!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops

Ok guys, it's official; I have managed to secure myself a Reo grand LP copper vein with Brass rm2 and button.

Will be making my first payment this week and the remainder next week Friday, so will probably recieve it the week after that!

Wasn't my first choice in color but still pretty nice and if I really dig the Grand LP I will order myself a mini LP to go with it in my preffered color!

Will provide my opinion on the device once it's in hand.

And so the wait begins...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

Mklops said:


> Ok guys, it's official; I have managed to secure myself a Reo grand LP copper vein with Brass rm2 and button.
> 
> Will be making my first payment this week and the remainder next week Friday, so will probably recieve it the week after that!
> 
> Wasn't my first choice in color but still pretty nice and if I really dig the Grand LP I will order myself a mini LP to go with it in my preffered color!
> 
> Will provide my opinion on the device once it's in hand.
> 
> And so the wait begins...


welcome to the family.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Congratulations @Mklops - and that with research and non-heated debates

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mklops said:


> Ok guys, it's official; I have managed to secure myself a Reo grand LP copper vein with Brass rm2 and button.



You won't be sorry! Bummer about the wait but it will be worth it! I guess you are just a little excited now!


----------



## Mklops

Rob Fisher said:


> You won't be sorry! Bummer about the wait but it will be worth it! I guess you are just a little excited now!


 
I guess you can say that 

At the same time I am quite nervous at pulling the trigger on a pricey device I haven't even held and plus the fact that it is my first mech but hey...YOLO


----------



## Marzuq

Mklops said:


> I guess you can say that
> 
> At the same time I am quite nervous at pulling the trigger on a pricey device I haven't even held and plus the fact that it is my first mech but hey...YOLO



i did the exact same thing with my first reo buy. please note i said first. yes first. because you even talking about purchasing a second before you even have the first one

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

SL is definitely more 'grippy' versus tumbled. 

If you get a SL - you must know that your innards will be exposed. So make sure you have a good looking battery

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre

Mklops said:


> Ok guys, it's official; I have managed to secure myself a Reo grand LP copper vein with Brass rm2 and button.
> 
> Will be making my first payment this week and the remainder next week Friday, so will probably recieve it the week after that!
> 
> Wasn't my first choice in color but still pretty nice and if I really dig the Grand LP I will order myself a mini LP to go with it in my preffered color!
> 
> Will provide my opinion on the device once it's in hand.
> 
> And so the wait begins...


Congrats, looking forward to welcome you in Reoville and hear your impressions.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @r0gue z0mbie 

You mentioned something in the 2015 resolutions thread, which I would like to touch on. But that thread was not the place to get into a discussion. So I am posting it here.

This was your post from that thread



r0gue z0mbie said:


> I believe in maths. If it all adds up, I believe...
> 
> And there's sooooo many Reo users here that have and had high end vaping gear.
> 
> If theses people take more photos of their REOs than themselves, it adds up to me
> 
> Also, I'm currently dripping on one of the cheapest, bottom end solutions, and it's so nice. Reo's are high end dripping solutions, so I can only imagine.



Let me say that your deduction is right - the Reo is amazing. 
It gives an amazing vape if set up properly and it doesn't give trouble.

But I will say that the vape itself is similar to the vape on other drippers. I am no dripper expert (having only tried a few) - but when I set up my simple IGO-L with a decent coil and wick - the flavour it produces is very good - almost as good as the RM2 on my REO. 

It's just that the REO frees me from carrying a juice bottle and dripping. So tank-like convenience combined with a dripper quality vape. And with the LP Reo, there is the opportunity to explore many atties that should satisfy even the airiest lung hitters  

I don't want my fellow Reonauts to slate me for saying this - but the Reo is nothing remarkably revolutionary. 
But I think this is part of it's strength.
Instead, it's simplicity, performance, durability and reliability are hard to beat at the price. 
And that's why I think it does so well. Bear in mind it's an original, not a clone - so for an original, I think it's actually well priced.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> Hi @r0gue z0mbie
> 
> You mentioned something in the 2015 resolutions thread, which I would like to touch on. But that thread was not the place to get into a discussion. So I am posting it here.
> 
> This was your post from that thread
> 
> 
> 
> Let me say that your deduction is right - the Reo is amazing.
> It gives an amazing vape if set up properly and it doesn't give trouble.
> 
> But I will say that the vape itself is similar to the vape on other drippers. I am no dripper expert (having only tried a few) - but when I set up my simple IGO-L with a decent coil and wick - the flavour it produces is very good - almost as good as the RM2 on my REO.
> 
> It's just that the REO frees me from carrying a juice bottle and dripping. So tank-like convenience combined with a dripper quality vape. And with the LP Reo, there is the opportunity to explore many atties that should satisfy even the airiest lung hitters
> 
> I don't want my fellow Reonauts to slate me for saying this - but the Reo is nothing remarkably revolutionary.
> But I think this is part of it's strength.
> Instead, it's simplicity, performance, durability and reliability are hard to beat at the price.
> And that's why I think it does so well. Bear in mind it's an original, not a clone - so for an original, I think it's actually well priced.



Hey @Silver

Thanks for elaborating... I get the full picture now.

I actually found out two days ago that I was setting up my coil too close to the posts on my IGO. Read about this in another thread here about another atty. So Ive moved my coil to the outside, and I now I think very highly of my IGO. The flavour off a simple 1,6ohm micro coil is just stunning.

But thanks, I hear what you saying - the REO is a 'solution' as I call it. I carry a mAN during business hours nowadays, and look forward to getting home to drip.... so I would be over the moon to be able to drip all day, without crashing my car trying to juice up the dripper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Hey @Silver
> 
> Thanks for elaborating... I get the full picture now.
> 
> I actually found out two days ago that I was setting up my coil too close to the posts on my IGO. Read about this in another thread here about another atty. So Ive moved my coil to the outside, and I now tIhink very highly of my IGO.
> 
> But thanks, I hear what you saying - the REO is a 'solution' as I call it. I carry a mAN during business hours nowadays, and look forward to getting home to drip.... so I would be over the moon to be able to drip all day, without crashing my car trying to juice up the dripper.



I can identify with you fully. So glad you found a better coil position for the IGO. It has such lovely flavour when set up correctly. Not sure why, because it's quite a large volume in there compared to so-called better flavour smaller volume drippers - but that's what it is.

That IGO-L of mine has seen so many coil positions. From low down to higher up and from nearer to the posts to right on the edge. And many combinations of those! My reference juice is Bowdens Mate and for that juice, my favourite coil position is slightly higher than the airhole and very close to the edge/rim of the atty. Produces lovely flavour and really nice throat hit, especially on toot two and three. Only at about 15 Watts.

In fact, when I got my Reo with the RM2 - I spent about a week trying many coil positions to get it to taste like my IGO-L. Fancy that - me using something as humble as an IGO-L as my flavour reference to "calibrate" my Reo ! The first few days I was a bit worried because it didn't taste the same. Needless to say - I got it - and even better. But not by much. I still have a fond appreciation for the IGO-L and it is still in regular service as a flavour taster for new juices.

But back to the Reo - it is definitely a great "solution" as you call it - and I can confedently say it is a marvellous vaping workhorse

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Silver said:


> I can identify with you fully. So glad you found a better coil position for the IGO. It has such lovely flavour when set up correctly. Not sure why, because it's quite a large volume in there compared to so-called better flavour smaller volume drippers - but that's what it is.
> 
> That IGO-L of mine has seen so many coil positions. From low down to higher up and from nearer to the posts to right on the edge. And many combinations of those! My reference juice is Bowdens Mate and for that juice, my favourite coil position is slightly higher than the airhole and very close to the edge/rim of the atty. Produces lovely flavour and really nice throat hit, especially on toot two and three. Only at about 15 Watts.
> 
> In fact, when I got my Reo with the RM2 - I spent about a week trying many coil positions to get it to taste like my IGO-L. Fancy that - me using something as humble as an IGO-L as my flavour reference to "calibrate" my Reo ! The first few days I was a bit worried because it didn't taste the same. Needless to say - I got it - and even better. But not by much. I still have a fond appreciation for the IGO-L and it is still in regular service as a flavour taster for new juices.
> 
> But back to the Reo - it is definitely a great "solution" as you call it - and I can confedently say it is a marvellous vaping workhorse



The problem I was having with the IGo was way too much throat hit, and uneven flavour on every other drag (probably because the air was traveling further to the coil). I've become very acute to flavour, and the slightest thing puts me off. I just couldn't get into organic cotton for 1 reason - the very moment there wasn't enough juice on the cotton, I could taste the cotton (sort of). The dry hit was also terrible.

Boiled jap cotton has really helped, and it fluffs up better, so I can use less. So good.

On the REO, above all I cherish reliability, which really draws me to the REO. I'm a clumsy, ham-handed person and so I like tough things. I like that REOs are made with pride and care, and not just "assembled". This is from what I have gathered from REO threads here and on ECF.

That, and squonking as opposed to "dripping", so less messy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arthster

Every time i see a reo thread. I start think about the colors and all the other options... then I need to remind myself that its only happening in Feb. so relax you got time to think things over. 


AAAAAnd then i get impatient...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Every time I see the subject of this thread crop up, I think of this response.

*YES*!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Alex said:


> Every time I see the subject of this thread crop up, I think of this response.
> 
> *YES*!



... and a Odin... apparently.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Arthster said:


> Every time i see a reo thread. I start think about the colors and all the other options... then I need to remind myself that its only happening in Feb. so relax you got time to think things over.
> 
> 
> AAAAAnd then i get impatient...


The modmaster said 2 to 4 weeks from the day before yesterday......so more middle of January if we are lucky. All the stock at hand will be retrofitted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Ill be happy with a Reo and a RM2...

For at least a week.


----------



## Alex

r0gue z0mbie said:


> ... and a Odin... apparently.



Correction: A r*Odin*t

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

Andre said:


> The modmaster said 2 to 4 weeks from the day before yesterday......so more middle of January if we are lucky. All the stock at hand will be retrofitted.



I will need to save up for my Reo first. 

I already commited myself to the Istick and the IVP and the Smok Fury-S 18650.

Good thing about working for a bank is that I only get a bonus in Feb, so no Xmas pressies to buy, means more moola to spend on my preciouses

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

After my first 48 hours of use, I fully understand why everyone praises the increase in flavour .. it really is incredible. And for those sceptical about the flavour, read below:

I have a mixed bottle of twisp Some or the other nut flavour and VM 555 Tobacco. Previously my wife complained that it smells too nutty, and she doesn't like it. So this mix is purely for when I am not around her, as I don't want to waste and finish the bottle.
Coming home this afternoon and giving her the customary kiss, she didn't complain about the nutty flavour, but rather that *it smells as if I was smoking*. So I reckon you don't need more proof than that that the flavour generation in the REOs are just so much crisper.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## jtgrey

For anybody that is considering buying a reo ... pls do not buy one . They are not good at all , because they ruins any other mod that you have . You will be forced to sell all your other mods because they will tast kak compared to the Reo . Plus you will have to sell them to get money to buy more reo's . 
By doing that you would make it difficult for the rest of us reo users to buy more because you would also want more hence more competition for us .

Rather spend your money on regualated box mods by buying my old one's so that I can get your cash to buy myself another Reo .

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Necris

Hoping the urethane reo's come in at a lower pricepoint,really want to see what all the fuss is about but sho...that initial outlay is a dream killer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Hi @Jarrod Hinde , you asked a question about the Reo in the chat box
Take a look at this thread, it might help you

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

@Jarrod Hinde . I think it would be useful to look at the thread which @Silver kindly provided, but note that the last discussion in that thread was in 2014. It represents the early years of Reos. Squonking has come a looooong way since then. There are many new devices on the market. Some Reo owners may still believe they are the best squonkers but new squonkers are coming out almost every day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Khorneey

@Puff the Magic Dragon Thank you so much! Very fascinating thread. Always interesting to learn about new vape related goodies. Might be ordering a custom one soon! Either that, or an Ultem Gloom! Thanks for the help too @Silver.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

A reo is still a sturdy, robust device worthy of a consideration.

My only concern is that I preferred 16mm atties on a reo and if your vape style isn't partly restricted you may find 22 or 24mm atties underpowered with a reo (or any single 18650 squonker for that matter) especially if they are dual coil atties. 
That being said reo is a very well made mod for a reasonable price. The reo is the original High End device.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------

